# A Thread for Good News



## Rolltydr (Jun 3, 2020)

I want to start a thread that is nothing but good news. I comment here on TUG frequently, usually in response to posts from others and I’m not shy about my opinions.. I rarely start a thread. But, I read a story today that renewed my faith in humanity and in this country. 

So, I’m going to start and I hope many of you will follow with your own posts of good news. There is plenty of good news out there because there are a lot of good people out there. Let’s post some of it here so we TUGgers can read something that will make us feel good and remind us that a lot of great people are performing a lot of acts of kindness every day. The media does report it. We just need to read it.

The story I’m starting with is one I read in the Washington Post today. It takes place in Minneapolis MN, the same city that has seen so much heatache over the past week or so. I will post a link to the story below but I think it is behind the firewall so many of you may not be able to read it. 

In the aftermath of the protests and violence that occurred in Minneapolis, a middle school found that many of its students did’t have access to food because the grocery stores were damaged and closed and public transportation was also shut down. The principal of the middle school decided to ask some friends and people in the school community to step up and donate enough food to put together 85 meal kits for the children in need.

Did the community ever answer the call! Word spread and cars, trucks, even U-Haul trailers showed up with food and supplies. Miles of vehicles lined the streets. The principal had asked for 85 food kits. People donated enough food to make 30,000. Yes, 30,000.

Here is the link to the story with a photo of the donated items below.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/06/02/minneapolis-school-asked-people-donate-food-students-after-looting-closed-stores-miles-cars-lined-up/


----------



## plpgma (Jun 3, 2020)

That is a very good news story -- and one that is sorely needed in this difficult time!  I applaud your thread -- I'll hope to find some good news stories and will post if I do!


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 3, 2020)

"Minnesota Nice" is a real thing!  

Kurt


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 3, 2020)

Major League Baseball is getting some bad publicity right now because the billionaire owners and millionaire players can’t reach an agreement on whether the players should take a lower salary for this year since they won’t be playing as many games, if they play any at all. But, there are still some good guys in the sport

Former Boston Red sox, and current LA Dodger David Price is going to give $1000 to every Dodger minor leaguer in June to help them through the work stoppage due to covid19. Price actually requested that his benevolence not be publicized but, apparently, one of the minor league players made it public. 









						Dodgers' David Price throws money toward minor leaguers' pay
					

LOS ANGELES (AP) — Minor league players in the Los Angeles Dodgers organization will be getting something extra in their paychecks courtesy of star pitcher David Price. He will give $1,000...




					apnews.com


----------



## TravelTime (Jun 4, 2020)

A black man was afraid to walk in his gentrified community. So 75 neighbors walked with him.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/06/03/black-man-was-afraid-walk-his-gentrified-community-so-75-neighbors-walked-with-him/
		






Excerpt from article because it is behind a paywall:

“Growing up in my neighborhood, I could always feel the eyes, the looks and the cars slowing down as they passed by me,” said Dromgoole, who was recently furloughed from his job at Nordstrom as a logistics processor.

“What happened to these men could easily happen to me,” said Dromgoole. “I became scared to walk past my porch.”

There were also frequent postings on Nextdoor, an app that connects neighbors, warning residents to look out for “suspicious black men,” he said.

“Yesterday, I wanted to walk around my neighborhood but the fear of not returning home to my family alive kept me on my front porch,” he wrote.

Consumed with fear, Dromgoole took to Facebook and Nextdoor, deciding to finally share his own post.

Unexpectedly, responses from his community started pouring in. Neighbors, none of whom Dromgoole had ever spoken with, asked if they could join him on a walk.

“Neighbor, after neighbor, after neighbor started reaching out, telling me they wanted to walk with me,” he said.

Last Thursday afternoon, Dromgoole notified his neighbors that he was going for a walk at 6 p.m., and anyone who wanted to join him was welcome.

Dromgoole tied his shoes, ventured off his porch and walked to the meeting spot in a nearby parking lot.

There he found 75 people waiting for him.

“I was so overwhelmed, I still can’t find the words,” said Dromgoole. “I never wrote that post thinking people would want to walk with me.”

The group strolled for almost an hour together, with Dromgoole leading the way as his neighbors followed closely behind.

“It was the most amazing feeling,” said Dromgoole. “Everyone was in masks, so you just saw a sea of people, and you couldn’t even tell what color skin they had.”

“I finally feel seen,” said Dromgoole. “I feel like I’m a part of something.”

Dromgoole is hopeful that his story will encourage others to walk together, in solidarity and strength.

“Because when you walk with your neighbors — and you know they really see you — the world becomes a better place,” he said.


----------



## Brett (Jun 4, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> A black man was afraid to walk in his gentrified community. So 75 neighbors walked with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ I saw that


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2020)

This is from earlier last month.   A group banded together to provide much needed supplies to the Navajo Nation which has been hit hard.  I'm proud to say we contributed a very small bit, but every bit helps.  When our friend said a truck was going to be going with supplies I envisioned a pick up truck.  Instead it was a huge flatbed, a pickup and a car.  It was so successful they did another delivery a week later.  Hope you can see this video.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3234808939870693


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks you for this thread. I am tired of hearing about bad news and rec'ing telephone calls & texts messages about my friends on their death bed.
Please post positive news. Thanks.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m sure most of you know that Birmingham AL has a sordid history when it comes to race. Fire hoses, dogs, bombings. That is what Birmingham is famous for. I’ve lived in the suburbs for 46 years now, moving here in 1974 when I was 19 years old. The reality has improved but we still have a long way to go and the reputation has been impossible to shake. But, we keep trying.

There have been protests in Birmingham over the past week and there has been very little violence. However, Sunday night, a local television reporter, Stephen Quinn of ABC 3340, was attacked while filming the protest. He was hit several times and lost his wallet during the attack. He assumed it was stolen. He didn’t have any injuries and his lost wallet was the worst result of the attack.

Tuesday, Quinn posted this picture on his facebook page stating, 
“Thank you, Michael. You’re further proof there is always more that unites than divides us,” Quinn concluded.













						Wallet returned to TV reporter injured in Birmingham protests
					

A Good Samaritan returned a reporter's stolen wallet.




					www.al.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 5, 2020)

Autonomous Cars Are Now Delivering Meals and Medication to At-Risk People in Quarantine








						Autonomous Cars Are Now Delivering Meals and Medication to At-Risk People in Quarantine
					

A trio of cars deployed by Optimus Rides will be delivering as many as 5,000 meals to at-risk families across Southeast Washington DC.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 5, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Autonomous Cars Are Now Delivering Meals and Medication to At-Risk People in Quarantine


Is my daughter's summer job delivering pizza at risk?   

Kurt


----------



## elaine (Jun 5, 2020)

The Dad of a girl in DD's girl scout troop died from Covid. The family needed $ but would never ask for it, so their Aunt started a GoFundMe with a goal of $5K, a week later it had raised $7K from friends in $20+ increments.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 5, 2020)

elaine said:


> The Dad of a girl in DD's girl scout troop died from Covid. The family needed $ but would never ask for it, so their Aunt started a GoFundMe with a goal of $5K, a week later it had raised $7K from friends in $20+ increments.


That’s a heart-warming result for a sad situation. I’m always reading stories like that about GoFundMe’s. It’s not unusual for them to go viral and raise more than their goal.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I’m sure most of you know that Birmingham AL has a sordid history when it comes to race. Fire hoses, dogs, bombings. *That is what Birmingham is famous for*. I’ve lived in the suburbs for 46 years now, moving here in 1974 when I was 19 years old. The reality has improved but we still have a long way to go and the reputation has been impossible to shake. But, we keep trying.





Rolltydr said:


> I want to start a thread that is nothing but good news.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 5, 2020)

Man Who Grew Up Without a Dad Supports Youth With ‘Dad, How Do I?’ YouTube Channel
					

Rob Kenney who grew up without a father started a youtube channel called Dad, How Do I? to help youth who have no one to teach them life skills.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				




This really hits home for me. My parents divorced when I was 2 and my father was never in my life. This dad is in a lot of kids lives, via YouTube!


----------



## nerodog (Jun 5, 2020)

Watch 22 oversized teddy bears go for a roller coaster ride
					

A group of oversized teddy bears were strapped in for a roller coaster ride at the Dutch theme park Walibi Holland, which reopened this week after the coronavirus lockdown. Weekend TODAY’s Kristen Welker has your Morning Boost.




					www.today.com


----------



## elaine (Jun 5, 2020)

Dad Youtube--so awesome!


----------



## Brett (Jun 6, 2020)

details coming soon ... like how to eat the free samples with a mask


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 6, 2020)

Brett said:


> View attachment 21738
> 
> details coming soon ... like how to eat the free samples with a mask


When? Is this fact?


----------



## Brett (Jun 6, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> When? Is this fact?



yes, but procedures will change

*https://www.businessinsider.com/costcos-free-samples-coronavirus-new-rules-2020-5*


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 6, 2020)

This is one pretty special 7 year old!








						7-Year-old Hosts Adorable Mini-Prom for Babysitter Whose Event Was Cancelled
					

It may not have been the fanciest senior prom in the world, but it meant the world to 17-year-old Rachel Chapman after her school dance was canceled.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 6, 2020)

My kitty, Wellington, decided to jump into bed next to me.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 6, 2020)

This is so cool. Retirees living in assisted living facilities across the country have their own radio show. It's helping them and their audience stay in touch with each other while quarantined and unable to see friends and family in person. What a great idea! 

And, it means my dream of actually being a DJ and playing my favorite music may still be achievable!  








						Retirees, Isolated by Virus, Become DJs for New Radio Hour
					

Retirees in multiple states have become volunteer DJs for a new online radio hour known as “Radio Recliner.”




					www.nbcmiami.com


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 6, 2020)

pianodinosaur said:


> My kitty, Wellington, decided to jump into bed next to me.
> View attachment 21743


I'd be careful as to what comes next here @pianodinosaur - _*that look in the eye and on the face is concerning!  Plotting in progress!*_


----------



## nerodog (Jun 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269152154134036480


----------



## nerodog (Jun 6, 2020)

*Golden Gate Bridge singing.*


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 6, 2020)

nerodog said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269152154134036480


I love that!

I visited the San Francisco area for the first time in 1996 when I was sent there on storm duty because of flooding. I will never forget the first time I was driving and emerged from the tunnel to see the Golden Gate Bridge. I had always loved seeing pictures of it but actually laying eyes on it that first time was almost surreal. It is etched in my memory.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 6, 2020)

Good stories come from Buffalo, too!








						A teen who spent 10 hours cleaning up after a protest is rewarded with a car and a college scholarship | CNN
					

When Antonio Gwynn Jr. saw the damage from protests in his hometown of Buffalo, New York, he grabbed a broom, bought some trash bags and started cleaning the streets by himself.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Luanne (Jun 7, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Good stories come from Buffalo, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just coming to post this story.  I just saw it today.  Warmed my heart.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 7, 2020)

Luanne said:


> I was just coming to post this story.  I just saw it today.  Warmed my heart.


Mine too. He seems like a very deserving young man. It's hard to imagine any 18 year old voluntarily cleaning up somebody else's mess. And, starting at 2am. He has my respect.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 8, 2020)

These are two great kids, one in NM and one in MD, doing great things in their respective communities. Now, they’re teaming up to make an even bigger difference.








						“We Can Get Through This.” Boys Make Care Packages To Help Struggling Neighbors.
					

COVID-19 may have turned everyone's lives upside down, but it hasn't stopped two boys from doing what they love most: helping others in need.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 8, 2020)

A former NFL player had a great game in his rookie season and was looking forward to a promising career. Then, injuries sidelined him and he never played another game. He didn’t let that stop him from being a positive influence on kids.








						Moment of Glory: Malcolm Mitchell, one of Pats' heroes in 28-3 comeback, now promotes literacy to kids
					

Malcolm Mitchell's final NFL game was a Patriots' Super Bowl win. Then, he found a different calling.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 9, 2020)

A good guy in Naples FL helps a local restaurant stay in business and feed local healthcare workers.








						Anonymous Donor Gives $40k to Florida Cafe to Help it Stay Open During Pandemic – And Feed Hospital Workers
					

An anonymous Florida donor saved Bill’s Cafe in Naples by purchasing food every day for weeks which was then given to hospital workers for free.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 10, 2020)

New Jersey Man Delivers Newspapers - And Much More to Seniors During Pandemic








						Since Pandemic Closed His Business, New Jersey Man Has Made Over 500 Shopping Trips For Seniors
					

Greg Daily has delivered more than just newspapers since the pandemic locked-down seniors in NJ—he makes grocery trips and delivers the food with love.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 10, 2020)

These kids have raised $40,000 for charity and black owned businesses damaged during protests by making and selling bracelets in Chanhassen MN just outside Minneapolis.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/06/08/9-year-old-girl-her-friends-raised-40000-black-owned-businesses-by-selling-homemade-bracelets/
		


6/11/20 update - the total is now up to $70,000!


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 11, 2020)

A crisis provides the opportunity for us to do things we could not do before.








						Principal Rallies His Community to Serve 10,000 Cooked Meals to Seniors During 40 Days of COVID Crisis in India
					

Sasi Kanta Dash, a principle of a local arts and sciences school in Puducherry is organizing medicine and grocery delivery for over 14 villages in lockdown.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Brett (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 12, 2020)

*Marine Adopts Bomb-Sniffing Dog That Saved His Life In Afghanistan.








						Marine Adopts Bomb-Sniffing Dog That Saved His Life In Afghanistan.
					

Cpl. Byung Kang met his best friend on his second deployment to Afghanistan with the U.S. Marine Corps.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



*


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 12, 2020)

With all of the webinars & ZOOM seminars I participated in relative to COVID-19 over the past 10 weeks, I was able to amass more than enough FREE CEU's to renew my professional credential (Certified Association Executive - CAE) a full 18 months EARLY.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 12, 2020)

Timeshare Von said:


> With all of the webinars & ZOOM seminars I participated in relative to COVID-19 over the past 10 weeks, I was able to amass more than enough FREE CEU's to renew my professional credential (Certified Association Executive - CAE) a full 18 months EARLY.



Congratulations!


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 13, 2020)

Clinical trials of a new lung cancer treatment has showed unprecedented results in decreasing the risk of death or recurrence from the disease by 89%.








						'Overwhelming Efficacy' Found in New Lung Cancer Drug – Yale PhD Calls it ‘Transformative’
					

Phase III clincial trials for the AstraZeneca drug Tagrisso for lung cancer demonstrated overwhelming efficacy, reducing death and tumor recurrence by 89%.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Country Roads (Jun 13, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


>



Thank you so very much for that post.

Every time I see someone take the time to point out a confrontation that has gone so wrong, I wish they understood just how many thousands upon thousands go so right.


----------



## Brett (Jun 13, 2020)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/12/dogs-lockdown-covid-19-good-news-upside


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 14, 2020)

*Military Dad And Softball Coach Secretly Plan Epic Reunion At Daughters’ Last Game*








						Military Dad And Softball Coach Secretly Plan Epic Reunion At Daughters' Last Game.
					

Nothing beats the joy you feel as a kid when you see your loved ones cheering you on.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I love that!
> 
> I visited the San Francisco area for the first time in 1996 when I was sent there on storm duty because of flooding. I will never forget the first time I was driving and emerged from the tunnel to see the Golden Gate Bridge. I had always loved seeing pictures of it but actually laying eyes on it that first time was almost surreal. It is etched in my memory.



There is an overlook park on the Marin County side of the bridge that offers a spectacular view of the bridge looking back toward San Francisco.  That view is among the most picturesque urban scenes I can recall in my lifetime.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 15, 2020)

*He was a Covid-19 patient. She cleaned his hospital room. Their unexpected bond saved his life*








						He was a Covid-19 patient. She cleaned his hospital room. Their unexpected bond saved his life | CNN
					

A former Air Force colonel and a housekeeper from Guatemala met in a hospital room in Florida. And unexpectedly, one began to heal the other.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## whittler (Jun 15, 2020)

Best thread ever on TUGG


----------



## artringwald (Jun 16, 2020)

Here's some great news. I found four vendors near our house.

*State Fair Food Vendors Set Up Stands Throughout Minnesota And Wisconsin*
https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2020...up-stands-throughout-minnesota-and-wisconsin/


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 16, 2020)

*Man Who Weighed 460 Lbs Honors Late Father By Changing Life And Joining Marines.








						Man Who Weighed 460 Lbs Honors Late Father By Changing Life And Joining Marines.
					

Adan Prescott of Tucson, Arizona, always wanted to follow in his late father's footsteps and join the military.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



*


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 17, 2020)

This probably doesn’t qualify as “news” but it it made me feel good which is good news in itself.  The artwork is just amazing.








						10 Gorgeous Works Of Street Art From Around The World.
					

All over the world street artists are jazzing up their cities with their talent.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 17, 2020)

*New Website “Pandemic of Love” Connects 132,000 People in Need of Aid With Those Who Can Help*








						New Website “Pandemic of Love” Connects 132,000 People in Need of Aid With Those Who Can Help
					

A new website from Shelly Tygielski called “Pandemic of Love” has already connected 132,000 people in need with those willing to help.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 17, 2020)

This one is probably behind a paywall but maybe most of you can read it. I’ll briefly summarize below for those who can’t.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/06/15/singer-wanted-perform-seniors-so-she-rented-cherry-picker-sang-outside-their-windows/
		


Colette Hawley has made it her years-long mission to visit senior centers and sing to residents. The Chicago-based performer hit a snag when the novel coronavirus started spreading, so she decided to bring in some heavy machinery.

With nursing homes across the country prohibiting visitors, Colette rented a 30-foot cherry picker bucket truck to serenade residents from a safe distance: outside the third- and fourth-floor windows of Chicago Methodist Senior Services.
She has been singing to seniors and Alzheimer’s patients across the country since 2014. When the pandemic hit and she realized she could no longer go inside nursing homes, she decided she had to take drastic measures. She turned to Google and typed “cherry picker rentals.”

After calling a few local rental companies, she asked friends to pitch in to help defray the rental cost and, after receiving the necessary permissions and signing a waiver, she soon found herself placing her 28-inch speaker and wireless microphone into the bucket of a giant piece of unfamiliar construction equipment. The rental company gave her a brief lesson and she taught herself more when she reached the nursing home. 

With the blessing of the nursing home, she raised herself 30 feet into the air. Once she was at the fourth-floor window of residents, she belted out “All of Me.”

Then she sang “Tutti Frutti” and a stirring rendition of “America the Beautiful.”

The cherry picker gave isolated nursing home residents an up-close view of the performance. It was a spectacle, and they loved it.

What a great spirit figuring out an innovative way to bring happiness and song to nursing home residents!


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 18, 2020)

Any TUGgers planning a trip to Australia? You might want to put this on your agenda.

*An underwater museum is opening inside the world’s most famous reef*








						Museum of underwater art to open on Australia's Great Barrier Reef
					

Submerged sculptures and others that appear at low tide to be installed at several Queensland sites, as part of a project that also aims to rehabilitate sections of the reef




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 18, 2020)

Puppies! Puppies! Puppies!








						Puppies entirely fill the back of a car after their first veterinary checkup
					

Puppies on their own are incredibly cute, but when there are so many puppies that they entirely fill the back of a car, it's more cuteness than anyone can stand. These fluffy little angels are all being loaded into the back of the car after completing their first veterinary checkup. There are...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 18, 2020)

Living in Alabama, I’ve read several articles about this restaurant. This is a very special lady and I’m glad to see she has been able to stay open.








						Woman Sees Neighbors Going Hungry And Opens Donations-Only Restaurant To Give Back.
					

Growing up in one of Alabama's poorest counties, Lisa Thomas-McMillan learned the difference between "want" and "need" early on.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 19, 2020)

*Yale Student Who Grew Up Homeless Reveals How She Achieved Goals: 'Keep Your Eyes on the Prize'*








						Yale Student Who Grew Up Homeless Reveals How She Achieved Goals: 'Keep Your Eyes on the Prize'
					

Chelesa Fearce's mother experienced a health battle that led to a series of financial difficulties




					people.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 19, 2020)

So many people have been helping our frontline workers since the pandemic started. This is a great story about one of them and how she received an unexpected surprise for her efforts.








						Uber Driver Rewarded with New Car By Jada Pinkett Smith After She Delivers Thousands of Meals to Hospital Workers
					

Memphis Uber driver Tammy Smith was rewarded with new car from Jada Pinkett Smith after the single mom donated thousands of meals to hospital workers.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 20, 2020)

*15-Yr-Old Forms Powerful Friendships With Seniors By Leading Karate Classes*








						15-Yr-Old Forms Powerful Friendships With Seniors By Leading Karate Classes.
					

From a young age, Jeffrey Wall of Ohio was taught to look for ways to help others.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 21, 2020)

In honor of our father’s out there:








						The 21 Best Things We Learned From Our Dads
					

For Father’s Day, we asked Next Avenue readers to share the most valuable and memorable advice they received from their fathers.




					www.nextavenue.org


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 21, 2020)

Wishing every Tugger who is a Father a Happy Father’s Day.

There are some single Tuggers Mothers that play duel roles as Mother and Father.
I also wish you a Happy Father’s Day.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 21, 2020)

I hesitated to post this one in this thread but good news can also contain some sadness. This man is going through brain cancer but he, and his wife, have decided to live for today. And for him, “every day is Father’s Day”.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/06/19/man-learned-he-had-terminal-brain-tumor-3-years-ago-this-fathers-day-he-has-wife-child/


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 21, 2020)

I have to share my good news story
when we returned to Wisconsin after eight months in Florida my daughter had had to clean out our refrigerator and freezer and restock it because the door had been ajar and everything inside was ruined.  She put air fresheners inside and one on top.  She cleaned out some drawers because it looked like mice had gotten in them. 
the weatherstripping on one of the garage doors had worn away And that is where the mice came in. I called someone to replace it, but he had a two week wait.
the first night back I heard what I thought was a mouse In the house.  I put out some mouse poison, never found the mice, but every night I heard them.  I would stay awake in fear they were going to run into the bedroom. 
  I finally called an exterminator and he looked all over inside and outside.  He could not find any signs of mice. He thought they had gotten in during the winter. I described the sound I heard but it didn’t happen while he was there.  his conclusion was that the weatherstripping needed replacing, and the mice would stop coming in.  So the weatherstripping got replaced,but the sound continued.  

I kept a yard stick nearby and ran it under the refrigerator and stove every time I heard it.  I pounded on the vents in case they were hiding there.  i was ready to have exterminator back and hire someone to move my refrigerator  and oven.it became my obsession.

last night a friend of my daughters stopped by to see us, first company we have had in four weeks.  the sound happened again and she looked up.  Oh she said, you have an automatic air freshener.  That is the sound I have been hearing for four weeks!  I don’t have mice.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 22, 2020)

I think this kid would look great in a Crimson Tide uniform in about 10 years!








						Meet 8-Yr-Old Rudolph Ingram Jr., The “Fastest Kid In The World.”
					

People are referring to this athlete as the next Usain Bolt.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 22, 2020)

Woman Uses Croutons To Rescue Abandoned Puppy And Give Her 2nd Chance At Love.
					

The sweet face tugged at Erin Gillott's heartstrings from the moment she first saw it.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 23, 2020)

This was the first thing I read, and watched, this morning. It was a great way to start the day.








						Watch Opera Singer Unexpectedly Join Student Recording National Anthem in The Park for Her Commencement
					

Portland State University graduate Madisen Hallberg was recording the national athem outdoors when opera singer Onry joined her unexpectedly.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 23, 2020)

10-Yr-Old Twins Set Up Lemonade Stand To Help Neighbors With Sick Preemie Babies.
					

When the going gets tough, the Smith twins of Nederland, Texas know it's time to open their lemonade stand!




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 24, 2020)

Father-son perform Queen during online open mic concert. Good times!








						Father & Son Rock Out To Queen In Epic Couch Concert.
					

Doug and Brayden love to sing together. When the Zzak G. Applaud Our Kids Foundation Inc. held an online open mic competition the father-son duo prepared "Don't Stop Me Now" by Queen, and we can't stop singing along!




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 24, 2020)

*Stranger’s Rude Comment Inspires Black Father To Break Stereotypes With “Dad Gang.”*








						Stranger's Rude Comment Inspires Black Father To Break Stereotypes With "Dad Gang."
					

Sean vowed to show the world how wonderful black dads are.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 24, 2020)

If you’re prone to tears of joy, you will need tissues close by for this one.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/her-dog-went-missing-in-the-middle-of-the-pandemic--and-a-neighborhood-of-strangers-found-a-mission/2020/06/22/d52cee1e-af14-11ea-8758-bfd1d045525a_story.html


----------



## nerodog (Jun 24, 2020)

Hermann  |  A Short Animated Film
					

Hermann el primer corto de animación basado en una historia real de la pandemia.Subtitled in English, Russian and German.Música : can sons ( http://cansons.c...




					nam11.safelinks.protection.outlook.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 25, 2020)

Startup Global-PPE Delivers Essential Protective Gear to Native American Reservations
					

A healthcare startup called Global-PPE based in Virginia delivered personal protective equipment (PPE) supplies to underserved Native Americans.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 25, 2020)

*Senior Home in Brazil Creates ‘Hug Tunnel’ So Visitors Can Embrace Their Loved Ones*





						Senior Home in Brazil Creates ‘Hug Tunnel’ So Visitors Can Embrace Their Loved Ones
					

Três Figueiras senior home in Brazil created a plastic hug tunnel so lonely residents can finally embrace their families, without becoming infected.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



I’ve read many posts about people not being able to visit their relatives in senior facilities. It looks like several have come up with a pretty good solution. This started in Brazil but has now been implemented at some facilities in the US.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 26, 2020)

*“We Are Supposed To Be Kind.” 8-Yr-Old’s Gesture Makes Walmart Employee’s Day.”








						"We Are Supposed To Be Kind." 8-Yr-Old's Gesture Makes Walmart Employee's Day.
					

Ryleigh Livengood is just 8 years old, but her kindness has already inspired thousands.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



*


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 27, 2020)

A pretty remark silver lining caused by the Covid19 lockdown has been discovered.








						Men's Health Studies Reveal Stronger Father-child Connections Amid COVID-19
					

Two new studies reveal that many fathers are feeling closer to their children during the COVID-19 pandemic, and want that closeness to continue.




					menshealthfoundation.ca


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 27, 2020)

*People try to do right by each other, no matter the motivation, study finds*








						People try to do right by each other, no matter the motivation, study finds
					

People want to help each other, even when it costs them something, and even when the motivations to help don’t always align, a new study suggests.  In research published today in the journal Science Advances, sociologists found that people overwhelmingly chose to be generous to others – even to...




					news.osu.edu


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 28, 2020)

Miami Beach community honors 2 ‘extraordinary’ sanitation workers
					

Saul Scruggs and Keon Richardson thought they were just showing up to their regular collection route on Miami Beach’s North Bay Road community. But they weren’t. A surprise was waiting for them.




					www.local10.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 28, 2020)

“Kindness is the one thing that bonds us all together and it’s so easy.”








						Bullied Girl Starts "The Art Of Kindness" To Spread Inclusivity.
					

Rena Rosen was born with a cleft lip and palate and craniosynostosis, which often left her feeling different from other kids.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 29, 2020)

Hero Park Ranger Carries Dehydrated Dog To Safety Down a Treacherous Mountain Trail
					

Park Ranger Kris Salapek carried a huge dog down Mount Tammany in the Delaware Water Gap park for over an hour, after the pup became severely dehydrated.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 29, 2020)

The two stories below are about the same special lady. I wanted to link the Washington Post article because it has more detail but it is also behind a paywall so everyone won’t be able to read it. 








						After Getting Laid Off, ‘Lasagna Lady’ Responds to Coronavirus by Cooking 1,200 Pans for Strangers in Need
					

Michelle Brenner from Gig Harbor, Washington is now known as the Lasagna Lady for making 1200 pans of homemade goodnss for strangers during COVID-19.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/06/24/she-was-furloughed-her-job-so-she-became-lasagna-lady-gave-away-1200-pans-free-lasagna/


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 30, 2020)

Man On Hunt For (Worst) Dad Jokes Goes Viral And Finds Hilarious Way To Give Back.
					

We love a good dad joke, and it turns out that plenty of other people do too!




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jun 30, 2020)

Google Maps Now Features COVID-19 Travel Alerts With Social Distancing Mandates And Crowd Levels
					

Google maps is being updated to include updates on COVID-19 in many different countries that will help commutors and travelers plan their trips safely.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 1, 2020)

Adorable Artwork From These Small Kids Shows Up On Times Square Billboard to Thank Essential Workers
					

3 kids got the surprise of a lifetime when their artwork showed up on a giant billboard, as a colorful ‘thank you’ to frontline workers for their service.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 1, 2020)

Pa. man wronged in past by police saves officer from burning car
					

"No matter what other people have done to me, or other officers, I thought, 'this guy deserves to make it home safely to his family.'"




					6abc.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 1, 2020)

*Taco Casa staffer gifted car by anonymous customer








						Taco Casa staffer gifted car by anonymous customer
					

A longtime employee walked to work after losing his means of transportation.




					www.al.com
				



*


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 2, 2020)

Pediatrician Adopts 2 Young Patients After Life-Changing Checkup.
					

It takes someone with a big heart to become a pediatrician — not to mention to foster and adopt kids in need.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Brett (Jul 2, 2020)

Family rescues bear cub whose head got stuck in a container

https://www.today.com/video/watch-22-oversized-teddy-bears-go-for-a-roller-coaster-ride-84128325618


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Some very needed words of wisdom from Cardinal Timothy Dolan:









						For God’s sake, stop demonizing the NYPD: Cardinal Dolan
					

Whenever I go back home to Missouri, family and friends ask me, “What do you like most about New York?” The list is lengthy, I reply. Saint Patrick’s Cathedral is up there, of course, and nothing b…




					nypost.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 3, 2020)

Family buys all of a Chicago paletero’s ice pops on Father’s Day, collects nearly $40K for him: ‘He refuses to stop working’
					

Longtime East Side resident paleta seller Don Rosario didn't just get the Father's Day present of having a local family buy all his ice pops to allow him to go home early to enjoy the day. They also raised almost $40,000 for his retirement fund.




					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 3, 2020)

*Special Olympics Athlete Gives Gold Medal To Neurosurgeon Who Saved His Life.*








						Special Olympics Athlete Gives Gold Medal To Neurosurgeon Who Saved His Life.
					

Special Olympian 35-year-old Edward Garcia has hydrocephalus, and doctor Isaac Wang at Ronald Reagan UCLA Medical Center helped him out.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 4, 2020)

Atlanta Hawks to Turn Their Arena into America's Largest Polling Location After Long Lines in COVID-19 Primary Election
					

Owners of State Farm Arena, home of the Atlanta Hawks NBA franchise, are turning their venue into a polling and voting location for the city during COVID-19




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 4, 2020)

*Farming Couple Uses Dance To Fight Depression, Now The “Rural Shuffle” Is Going Viral.*








						Farming Couple Uses Dance To Fight Depression, Now The "Rural Shuffle" Is Going Viral.
					

A farm is hardly the place we would expect a new dance craze to begin, but that's exactly what's happening in China's Zhejiang province!




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 4, 2020)

Mom grateful for UGA players who stepped up when 8-year-old couldn't use restroom without paying
					

When this mom took her daughter inside a Subway for the restroom, the employee told her it was for paying customers. Two football players overheard and helped out.




					www.kvue.com


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 4, 2020)

Grandma shark makes surprise visit
					

This grandma hadn't seen her grandchildren for seven weeks. That's why she ordered an inflatable shark costume and headed over for a long-overdue hug.




					uw-media.naplesnews.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 4, 2020)

jehb2 said:


> Grandma shark makes surprise visit
> 
> 
> This grandma hadn't seen her grandchildren for seven weeks. That's why she ordered an inflatable shark costume and headed over for a long-overdue hug.
> ...



Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 5, 2020)

2 Girls Spread Love And Comfort To Children In Need With Handmade Blankets.
					

Lucy Blaylock and Tori Holmes live nearly 800 miles apart, but together, they are brightening other children's days with handmade "hugs."




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Revised Air Force age policy allows spouse’s military goal to become a reality - Military Spouses - Military Families
					

The change allowed a military spouse to enlist after her husband left the Marine Corps.




					militaryfamilies.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 6, 2020)

This story is amazing! And, since TUG is a travel forum, there is some great photography of our national parks, also.








						This Guy Finished 105 DIY Ironmans in Two Years
					

To mark the start of his sixties, Will Turner swam, biked, and ran 14,765 miles, many of which took place through iconic national parks and public lands. Here are the most stunning photos from his "races."




					www.outsideonline.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 6, 2020)

Family Spots Bear Cub With Plastic Tub Stuck On Head And Jumps Into Action.
					

When we're setting off to enjoy a day on the lake, we make sure we're prepared for anything by stocking up on sunscreen and snacks.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 6, 2020)

This is what the overwhelming majority of police, firefighters and decent citizens do:









						New York police officer saves 4-year-old from drowning in backyard pool
					

A mother is thanking a New York police officer who jumped into a backyard pool and saved her 4-year-old daughter from drowning.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 7, 2020)

*Caribbean Island is On Track to Become The World’s First ‘Hurricane-Proof’ Country*








						Caribbean Island is On Track to Become the World’s First ‘Hurricane-Proof’ Country
					

Plans for building a climate-resiliant nation, in the aftermath of Hurricane Maria, have led to a GDP rise by 9% for the Caribbean island of Dominica.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 7, 2020)

*Afghan Translator Who Saved U.S. Soldiers Finally Celebrates 4th of July As An American Citizen*








						Afghan Translator Who Saved U.S. Soldiers Finally Celebrates 4th of July as an American Citizen
					

An Afghan translator, Janis Shinwari, who assisted U.S. forces in Afghanistan has just celebrated his first Fourth of July as a U.S. citizen.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 7, 2020)

*Comedian Channels Creative Energy Into Sewing 55,000 Masks For People In Need.*








						Comedian Channels Creative Energy Into Sewing 55,000 Masks For People In Need.
					

For some people, the novel coronavirus pandemic has become an incredible opportunity to help others.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 8, 2020)

*Holdrege, NE mom just makes it to daughter's wedding: 'I'm sorry I'm late. I had to save a life.'*


			https://www.omaha.com/news/holdrege-mom-just-makes-it-to-daughters-wedding-im-sorry-im-late-i-had-to/article_c367e7c9-e27d-53c6-ac81-8854c29da49f.html


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 8, 2020)

College Student Amazes Hollywood’s Biggest Names With Incredible Special Effects.
*








						College Student Amazes Hollywood's Biggest Names With Incredible Special Effects.
					

Julian Bass may not be a real-life superhero, but he can certainly become one. All he needs is a green screen and his incredible mind!




					www.inspiremore.com
				



*


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 8, 2020)

*Firefighter Saves Dog From Burning Home Exactly 21 Yrs After His Own Pup Was Rescued.*








						Firefighter Saves Dog From Burning Home Exactly 21 Yrs After His Own Pup Was Rescued.
					

When Rob Lee of Fresno, California, was just 6 years old, his family home caught on fire due to Fourth of July fireworks.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 9, 2020)

A young wrestler wins Courage Award less than 2 years after brain surgery.








						Dathan Wickson’s wrestling story wowed Jordan Burroughs
					

Dathan Wickson received a courage award from Jordan Burroughs, his favorite wrestler, less than two years after brain surgery.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 9, 2020)

This is great news for all us Far Side fans!
*Gary Larson, Beloved Cartoonist of ‘The Far Side’ Publishes First New Comics in 25 Years*








						Gary Larson, Beloved Cartoonist of ‘The Far Side’ Publishes First New Comics in 25 Years
					

Earlier this week, the legendary American cartoonist responsible for The Far Side comics started publishing his first comics in 25 years.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 9, 2020)

Nice people can think of some of the best ways to perform random acts of kindness. I love this one.








						‘Wine Fairies’ Have Been Anonymously Gifting Booze and Treats to Neighbors Who Could Use a Smile
					

Dozens of Facebook groups for the “Sisterhood of the Traveling Wine” have popped up across America so ‘wine fairies’ can leave gifts for community members.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 10, 2020)

From Hauling Trash to Harvard Law School Thanks to True Brotherly Love








						"From Hauling Trash To Harvard Law." Young Man's Inspiring Story Of Perseverance.
					

Rehan Staton of Bowie, Maryland, hasn't had an easy life, but he does have an incredible support system.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 11, 2020)

This looks amazing. Have any tuggers visited this attraction in Germany?
*








						World’s Largest Model Railway Includes Working Airports And Jaw-Dropping Tiny Worlds.
					

Everyone has something they love doing. Whether it's scrapbooking, woodworking, or snapping pictures, the options are endless.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



*


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 11, 2020)

Superhero Brings Smiles to 100,000 Sick Children and Families, Healing Himself Since Mom Died of Cancer in 2009
					

Dressing as Spiderman and bringing smiles to children’s hospitals in all 50 states was the mission of Yuri Williams and ‘A Future Super Hero and Friends’.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 11, 2020)

It truly is the little things in life that make a difference. The link below is the letter a man wrote to a hairdresser who gave his wife her last styling. He will never forget it.


			https://sailthru-media.s3.amazonaws.com/composer/images/sailthru-prod-63x/letter_2.PNG


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 12, 2020)

2-Yr-Old With Rare Disease Gets “New Life” From Complete Stranger.
					

Thanks to the Internet, it's easier than ever to connect with people from all over the world.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 12, 2020)

Another story of brotherly love!








						Missouri Sibling Shows Incredible Care For His Younger Brother, Stashing His Rent Money Only to Surprise Him Later
					

In a unique story of brotherly love, Todd Burkemper began stashing away his younger brother’s rent money into a savings account and surprised him this month.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 12, 2020)

*Chi Chi, the feathered banana, flew away. Chance brought the cockatiel home.*


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/chi-chi-the-feathered-banana-flew-away-chance-brought-the-cockatiel-home/2020/07/07/0943e91a-c067-11ea-b178-bb7b05b94af1_story.html


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 13, 2020)

Fridges filled with free food are popping up around New York City to combat food insecurity
					

"This is our community taking care of itself,” Sara Allen said.




					www.goodmorningamerica.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 13, 2020)

In Egypt, volunteers make meals with love for virus patients
					

Fatma Youssef stuffs rice, chicken or meat and vegetables into boxes spread on her dining table -- tens of them in the last few weeks. On some, she scribbles “Be well” in Arabic; on others, she writes “Together, we will get through this...




					apnews.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 14, 2020)

Teen tycoons: Area kids make own summer jobs
					

It is not always easy for younger teens to find summer jobs – and at the present time those normal difficulties are compounded by COVID-19. Some local kid




					theleadernews.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 14, 2020)

*Nursing Home Wouldn’t Allow Visitors So Wife Gets Job As Dishwasher To See Husband.*








						Nursing Home Wouldn't Allow Visitors So Wife Gets Job As Dishwasher To See Husband.
					

The COVID-19 pandemic has thrown a monkey wrench into everyone's life in one way or another.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 14, 2020)

More from the men and women in blue:








						Dashboard camera captures the moment an officer saves the life of a 3-week-old baby | CNN
					

An officer is being hailed a hero after he quickly saved a 3-week-old baby who was struggling to breath.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 15, 2020)

*After Boy Was Abandoned at Hospital, Peter Was Asked to Take Him for a Weekend-And Kept Him For a Lifetime*








						After Boy Was Abandoned at Hospital, Peter Was Asked to Take Him for a Weekend—And Kept Him For a Lifetime
					

A dynamic father-son duo has gone viral after the white 11-year-old boy was left at the hospital and a black foster day Peter Mutabazi adopted him.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 15, 2020)

Woman gives birth to healthy triplets after surviving COVID-19
					

The mom of four said she became more fearful after her diagnosis.




					www.goodmorningamerica.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 15, 2020)

*Auschwitz Survivor Finds Family Of Soldier Who Restored Her Faith After Liberation.*








						Auschwitz Survivor Finds Family Of Soldier Who Restored Her Faith After Liberation.
					

Only a handful of Holocaust survivors are still alive to tell their story, so it's more important than ever to learn from their experiences.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 16, 2020)

For all the amateur astronomers out there:
https://www.nytimes.com/article/neowise-comet.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 16, 2020)

*Vacation in the Summer of Covid-19*
A few good travel stories in this summer of our discontent! 
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/16/travel/virus-vacation.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 17, 2020)

Birthday Girl Begs Dad To Wear Mermaid Costume And The Photo Shoot Is Priceless.
					

Some dads will do just about anything to make their kids happy, even if that means looking incredibly silly from time to time.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 17, 2020)

Captain America Honors 6-Yr-Old Who Saved Sister From Dog Attack With Special Surprise.
					

Bridger adored his sister from the moment she was born and vowed to protect her from then on. Recently, he made good on that promise, putting himself in harm's way to save the 4-year-old's life.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Panina (Jul 17, 2020)

‘Feisty’ Jewish war hero, 99, survived Nazi assassination, plane crash, cancer, and now coronavirus









						‘Feisty’ Jewish war hero, 99, survived Nazi assassination, plane crash, cancer, and now coronavirus
					

A German Jewish World War II veteran who has led an extraordinary life -- surviving a Nazi assassination attempt, plane crash, and breast cancer -- can now add another accomplishment, defeating coronavirus months before she turns 100.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 18, 2020)

*Who Projected a Smiley Face On London’s Parliament Across From A Hospital Last Night?*








						Company Projects Smiley Face On London’s Parliament Across From A Hospital
					

Who was behind the smiley face projected on Parliament last night? On World Emoji Day, a cosmetics company spread the positivity across from a hospital.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 18, 2020)

*6-Yr-Old Skips Trip To The Beach And Spends Entire Summer Picking Up Trash.*








						6-Yr-Old Skips Trip To The Beach And Spends Entire Summer Picking Up Trash.
					

AJ Retaleato may only be six years old, but he's already making headlines.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 18, 2020)

These are the stories of five very special people doing good deeds and becoming heroes to others.








						We Asked Our Readers To Tell Us About Their Heroes And These 5 Blew Us Away.
					

Heroes are all around us if you look hard enough!




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Theiggy (Jul 18, 2020)

Panina said:


> ‘Feisty’ Jewish war hero, 99, survived Nazi assassination, plane crash, cancer, and now coronavirus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That cat has 9 lives! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Jul 18, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> That cat has 9 lives!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find the older generation that I know  who survived the Holocaust have a drive to survive and live longer.  My father was the youngest when he passed, almost 95.  All his friends who survived lived to their late 90’s.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 19, 2020)

Donations surged nearly 50% in the first half of 2020








						Charitable Donors in U.S. Give Record Amount, As Support Surges in First 6 Months of 2020
					

Donations surged nearly 50% in the first half of 2020—the most given in the history of one of America's largest philanthropic funds, Schwab Charitable.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 19, 2020)

Dog somehow makes 57-mile journey to her old home in Lawson
					

Cleo's family moved out of home in 2018




					www.kmbc.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 19, 2020)

I’m embarrassed sometimes about how much I take for granted. Reading this story is one of those times. I was embarrassed that after months of wearing a mask, I had never once thought about a deaf person not being able to read my lips if that were necessary. Then, it was heartwarming to realize how the man in line helped the deaf person understand what information was needed. They had worked together to find a solution to his problem. The deaf person then built on that solution to help hundreds of others with the same problem.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/07/16/deaf-man-creates-masks-that-allow-hearing-impaired-read-lips/


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 19, 2020)

*Residents at this senior center asked for pen pals. They’ve gotten nearly 20,000 letters.*


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/07/16/pen-pal-letters-victorian-senior-care-covid/


----------



## Brett (Jul 19, 2020)

Ride of a lifetime: Ohio man loses nearly 200 pounds to ride new roller coaster

*https://local21news.com/news/offbeat/ride-of-a-lifetime-ohio-man-loses-nearly-200-pounds-to-ride-new-roller-coaster*


----------



## nerodog (Jul 20, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10157735083042061&id=59306617060


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 20, 2020)

*Boy Finds Dog Tag That Was Missing For 46 Yrs And Returns It To Late Soldier’s Family.*








						Boy Finds Dog Tag That Was Missing For 46 Yrs And Returns It To Late Soldier’s Family.
					

What started as a fun outing for the Conrad boys and their dad quickly turned into an incredible discovery.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 20, 2020)

*Camera Traps Reveal New Babies Born to World’s Rarest Great Ape Species, Sparking Hope For its Survival








						Camera Traps Reveal New Babies Born to World’s Rarest Great Ape Species, Sparking Hope For its Survival
					

With only 300 Cross River gorillas left in the wild, WCS conservationists are celebrating new camera trap photos showing several new infants were born




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



*


----------



## easyrider (Jul 20, 2020)

Panina said:


> I find the older generation that I know  who survived the Holocaust have a drive to survive and live longer.  My father was the youngest when he passed, almost 95.  All his friends who survived lived to their late 90’s.



I had an older salesman working for us that had been a boy sent to a concentration camp with his family. He had the tattoo and his story was very interesting. As an old guy, he drove a big Cadillac with a baseball bat in the front seat for show from what I could tell. He was a tough old bird with a big heart. He passed away at 93 having a beer and pizza watching football with family in his rec room. His family said they thought he had just fallen asleep as he did take naps in the chair he was in. 

It's interesting that you noticed this with this group. I only knew Sam.

Bill


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 21, 2020)

*The future of food: inside the world's largest urban farm – built on a rooftop*








						The future of food: inside the world's largest urban farm – built on a rooftop
					

In Paris, urban farmers are trying a soil-free approach to agriculture that uses less space and fewer resources. Could it help cities face the threats to our food supplies?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 21, 2020)

*10 Photos Of Comet NEOWISE That Will Remind You Just How Incredible The Universe Is*








						10 Photos Of Comet NEOWISE That Will Remind You Just How Incredible The Universe Is
					

Comet NEOWISE only passes by the Earth once every 6,800 years, and we're lucky enough to see it!




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 21, 2020)

*Train Station Employee Stops Bike Thief – Then Stays 4 Hours After Work to Wait For The Owner








						Train Station Employee Stops Bike Thief – Then Stays 4 Hours After Work to Wait For The Owner
					

Abdul El-Gayar stopped a bike thief, then waited after his shift at London’s Cannon Street station for 4 hours to meet the owner whose lock had been cut.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



*


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 21, 2020)

*With Warm Hearts, Alaska City is Housing its Homeless – And It May Be The ‘Nicest Place’ in America








						With Warm Hearts, Alaska City is Housing its Homeless – And It May Be The ‘Nicest Place’ in America
					

Anchorage, Alaska, a city known for its cold climate is warming hearts by housing its homeless in private homes during the coronavirus crisis.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



*


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 22, 2020)

*WNY Frontline hero spent 8 weeks in the COVID ICU downstate then biked 3,500 miles across the nation*








						WNY Frontline hero spent 8 weeks in the COVID ICU downstate then biked 3,500 miles across the nation
					

Theresa Mellas spent eight weeks on the front lines of the COVID crisis, but then decided she needed a different kind of challenge to help her take that experience all in.




					www.wkbw.com
				



I love the last sentence of this story, "There’s a lot of negativity right now, but when you look hard enough — there’s so much good.”


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 22, 2020)

*Injured Cop Pulls Off Sweetest Proposal When He’s Released From Hospital.*








						Injured Cop Pulls Off Sweetest Proposal When He’s Released From Hospital.
					

Richard Hershey knows firsthand that life is precious — and to take advantage of every moment.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 22, 2020)

15 LEGO Sculptures Of Zoo Animals That Look Just Like The Real Deal
					

The novel coronavirus pandemic has kept visitors out of the San Antonio Zoo for months.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 22, 2020)

*He asked strangers to share positive things that happened to them because of the pandemic. Hundreds of revealing responses followed.*


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/he-asked-strangers-to-share-positive-things-that-happened-to-them-because-of-the-pandemic-hundreds-of-revealing-responses-followed/2020/07/17/d42dcfcc-c875-11ea-b037-f9711f89ee46_story.html


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 22, 2020)

Amazon driver surprises cancer patient with act of kindness | CNN
					

An Amazon driver surprised a cancer patient with a heartfelt card and flowers in addition to his package delivery.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 23, 2020)

2 Rising Stars Spread Hope With Original Song Called "Love's Still Around."
					

In a time where headlines are overwhelmingly negative, and news clips will leave a lump in your throat as you hold back tears, Thomas and Tony come in with a much-needed reminder that “Love’s Still Around.”




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 23, 2020)

*This Corgi Has Perfectly Hilarious Expressions For Every Occasion








						This Corgi Has Perfectly Hilarious Expressions For Every Occasion And These 14 Are Our Favorites
					

All dogs are capable of making funny faces from time to time, but a dog named Gen does it so often it's practically an art form!




					www.inspiremore.com
				



*Note: This really isn’t news but it made me smile and was a good way to start my day, so...


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 23, 2020)

This is a great story I read this morning from the inspiremore.com website. It was in my newsletter with several other stories so I copied it here instead of linking to the newsletter. I know it’s tough right now for people that have family members in assisted living and are unable to visit them. It always makes me feel good when I read about someone finding a solution to that problem. For this young woman, it solved two problems.



_Rachel Stewart / LinkedIn _
"I have my BA in graphic design. The job I currently have is working in long-term care. This job is not sitting in front of a computer all day. It’s being on my feet all day, averaging 15,000 steps a shift. It’s hard work.

"I get looks of confusion when my coworkers find out I’m not a nursing student but a graphic designer. I get told at least twice a day that I went to school for the wrong profession, that I should be a nurse. I get asked why I took a job that I’m 'over qualified' for, because you don’t need a 4-year university degree to do this job.

"My answer is this little lady right here. I had to move back to Canada and was out of a job back in March, due to COVID-19. No one was hiring graphic designers. So I took this job, not in my field, in the midst of a global pandemic so I could hug my grandma (I’m the only person in my family that can do that right now). I took this job to help instead of just sitting at home feeling bad for my displaced, unemployed self.

"I am not just a graphic designer. I’m a human being who loves to create but also care for others."


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 23, 2020)

Alex Trebek Turns 80, Releases New Memoir From Lockdown: ‘The Answer Is...’
					

It’s Alex Trebek’s 80th birthday, and he just released a new memoir during lockdown: ‘The Answer Is… Reflections on My Life.’




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 24, 2020)

The 7-Year-Old on a Mission - The Salvation Army Metropolitan Division
					

Olivia Tyler delivered 250 face masks to food pantry clients at the Oakbrook Terrace Salvation Army – and she’s just getting started.. The Salvation Army Metropolitan Division provides social services to communities in Greater Chicagoland, Northern Illinois, and Northwest Indiana.




					centralusa.salvationarmy.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 24, 2020)

*High-School All-Girl, All-Genius Robotics Team Creates Mobile Ventilator to Help Afghanistan’s Covid-19 Efforts*








						High School All-Girl, All-Genius Robotics Team Creates Cheap Mobile Ventilator to Help Afghanistan's Covid-19 Efforts
					

The Afghan Girls Robotics Team of Herat, which won several major scientific awards in 2017 is back with a new invention - an inexpensive portable ventilator.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 24, 2020)

Now this is a true friend!








						Friends share Powerball jackpot win, keeping 1992 promise
					

MENOMONIE, Wis. (AP) — A western Wisconsin man will share his millions in lottery winnings with a longtime friend because of a promise they made to each other nearly three decades ago...




					apnews.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 25, 2020)

*More Americans Are Going Out of Their Way to Support Small Businesses During COVID-19*








						More Americans Are Going Out of Their Way to Support Small Businesses During COVID-19
					

This new survey says that roughly 75% of Americans have shifted their shopping habits towards supporting small businesses amid the pandemic.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 25, 2020)

*After COVID Cancels All Flights, One Man Sailed Solo Across the Atlantic to Reach His 90-Year-old Father*








						After COVID Cancels All Flights, One Man Sailed Solo Across the Atlantic to Reach His 90-Year-old Father
					

With international flights cancelled due to coronavirus, Juan Manuel Ballestero decided to sail home solo on 85-day odyssey across the Atlantic.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 25, 2020)

*Police Rally To Thank Struggling Mom Who Donated $100 To Wounded Cop.*








						Police Rally To Thank Struggling Mom Who Donated $100 To Wounded Cop.
					

Shetara Sims of Missouri has never forgotten the kindness the Kansas City Police showed her after her daughter was murdered in 2012.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 25, 2020)

*This Family Helping 94-Yr-Old Grandpa Down Waterslide Is Too Pure For This World.*








						This Family Helping 94-Yr-Old Grandpa Down Waterslide Is Too Pure For This World.
					

There's nothing we can't do when we have love and support.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 26, 2020)

*Ohio Man Loses Nearly 200 Pounds in Order to Ride Dream Roller Coaster: It 'Changed My Life'*








						Ohio Man Loses Nearly 200 Pounds in Order to Ride Dream Roller Coaster: It 'Changed My Life'
					

Jared Ream, a 35-year-old roller coaster enthusiast from Ohio, dropped 190 pounds in order to ride Orion, a new coaster at Kings Island amusement park




					people.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 26, 2020)

Winners of the 2020 iPhone Photography Awards Announced!




__





						2022 Winners Announced | IPPAWARDS | iPhone Photography Awards
					

iPhone Photography Awards (IPPAWARDS) is the first and the longest running iPhone photography competition since 2007.




					www.ippawards.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 27, 2020)

*This Couple Has Lived On The Sea For 29 Yrs In Floating Home They Built Themselves.*








						This Couple Has Lived On The Sea For 29 Yrs In Floating Home They Built Themselves.
					

Floating off the coast of Vancouver Island is Wayne Adams and Catherine King's own personal piece of paradise.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



This is not for me but I really admire their persistence and ingenuity!


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 27, 2020)

*Man Saves Baby Coyote From Drowning And Takes Him On 10-Day Rafting Adventure.*








						Man Saves Baby Coyote From Drowning And Takes Him On 10-Day Rafting Adventure.
					

When a man named Justin set out on a rafting adventure down the Red Deer and South Saskatchewan Rivers in Canada, he thought he was embarking on a solo mission.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 27, 2020)

*Man With Autism Loves Swings So Students Work All Summer To Build Him One.*








						Man With Autism Loves Swings So Students Work All Summer To Build Him One.
					

Paige Floyd, Renee Farnes, and Nick Krekeler graduated from Colorado State University in May, but they weren't ready to move on just yet.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 28, 2020)

*Woman Shares How 1 Family’s Kindness Helped Her Become A College Graduate.*








						Woman Shares How 1 Family's Kindness Helped Her Become A College Graduate.
					

When Yassin Choye left Gambia to attend college, she received something even more valuable than an education: a second family.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 28, 2020)

Some news (and views) from around the world, brought to you by Mother Nature.








						8 Natural Wonders That Will Give You Serious Wanderlust.
					

Nothing is simultaneously as mind-blowing and peaceful as mother nature.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 29, 2020)

*Twins Offer Free Swim Lessons To Help Underprivileged Kids Stay Safe In The Water.*








						Twins Offer Free Swim Lessons To Help Underprivileged Kids Stay Safe In The Water.
					

In 2012, the brothers founded Tankproof, a nonprofit that offers free swim lessons to underserved youth, pairing children with volunteers who can teach them the ropes.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 29, 2020)

*Flu Shots Significantly Cut Risk of Heart Attack Or Stroke For People Over 50, Says Study of 7 Million Patients*








						Flu Shots Significantly Cut Risk of Heart Attack Or Stroke For People Over 50, Says Study of 7 Million Patients
					

A study of seven million patients hospitalized found that a seasonal flu shot cut the risk of heart attacks by up to 85 percent, and cut strokes by 50%.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				




This link provides more information on the study, as well as, links to additional resources.








						Flu vaccine could protect against serious heart and stroke complications
					

Research Highlights: The rate of seasonal flu vaccinations among people over age 50 and nursing home residents is extremely low, and those who do get the flu vaccine can significantly lower their risk of heart attack, TIA (transient ischemic attack), ...




					newsroom.heart.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 29, 2020)

*Possible Breakthrough in Alzheimer’s Research: ‘Love Drug’ Oxytocin Found to Reverse Damage in Mice Brains*








						Possible Breakthrough in Alzheimer’s Research: ‘Love Drug’ Oxytocin Found to Reverse Damage in Mice Brains
					

Scientists are hopeful their discovery might be a breakthrough in Alzheimer's research, after oxytocin is found to reverse cognitive damage in mice brains.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 29, 2020)

*2.4 million pounds and counting: How sending surplus crops to food banks is helping Washington farmers and hungry families*








						2.4 million pounds and counting: How sending surplus crops to food banks is helping Washington farmers and hungry families
					

EastWest Food Rescue has delivered 2.4 million pounds of crops to more than 160 food banks. Not only is it fighting food insecurity, but the organization is paying the farmers.




					www.seattletimes.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 29, 2020)

*Farmer returns prosthetic leg that skydiver lost during jump*









						Farmer returns prosthetic leg that skydiver lost during jump
					

WEST ADDISON, Vt. (AP) — A Vermont skydiver who lost his prosthetic leg during a jump has it back, thanks to a farmer who kept an eye out for it and spotted it in a soybean field...




					apnews.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 30, 2020)

I felt this story deserved it’s own thread this morning so I’m just linking to it here.








						Filmmaker Sets Out On Mission To Feed Homeless And Neighbors Rally To Help.
					

I started my morning as I always do. I got my coffee and my ipad and sat in my sunroom navigating to my standby links to good news that I start my day off with each morning. This is the first article I read and it made me feel so much better about the world we live in. Then, I watched the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 30, 2020)

“Meet the Helpers”








						Meet the helpers of this moment
					

Good starts with you.




					caringmagazine.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 30, 2020)

*15 Amazing Inventions That Are Making The World More Accessible*








						15 Amazing Inventions That Are Making The World More Accessible
					

Thanks to advances in technology, the world is becoming more and more accommodating for everyone.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 30, 2020)

*Woman With Brittle Bone Disease Defies Odds And Finds New Way To Play Violin.*








						Woman With Brittle Bone Disease Defies Odds And Finds New Way To Play Violin.
					

"I really want there to be acknowledgement that life is both, like, difficult and beautiful at the same time," Gaelynn Lea Tressler once told PBS.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Brett (Jul 30, 2020)

*Endangered tigers making a 'remarkable' comeback*


https://www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-53581028


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 30, 2020)

Brett said:


> *Endangered tigers making a 'remarkable' comeback*
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/newsbeat-53581028


Those are absolutely beautiful animals! I just wish they weren’t the mascot for our two biggest rivals!    (That would be LSU and auburn for the non-sports fans)


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 31, 2020)

*Woman Reunited With Lost Teddy Bear Containing Late Mother’s Voice, Thanks to Ryan Reynolds*








						Woman Is Reunited With Lost Teddy Bear Containing Late Mom's Voice: ‘Mama Bear‘s Home’
					

A 28-year-old Canadian woman is reunited with her lost teddy bear that contained a sweet message from her late mother recorded inside.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 31, 2020)

*New blood test can detect prostate cancer and confirm the stage of the disease*








						New blood test can detect prostate cancer and confirm the stage of the disease
					

A new blood test developed by scientists and clinicians is able to detect the presence of prostate cancer and confirm how advanced it is.




					www.news-medical.net


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 1, 2020)

*How Costa Rica Slowed, Stopped, Then Reversed Deforestation in Their Rainforests*








						How Costa Rica Slowed, Stopped, Then Reversed Deforestation in Their Rainforests
					

Once the captial of logging and deforestation in Latin America, Costa Rica's Payment for Environmental Service model helped reforest the country.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 1, 2020)

*New Orleans Musician Offers Kids Trumpets In Exchange For Their Guns*








						New Orleans Musician Offers Kids Trumpets In Exchange For Their Guns
					

Musician Shamarr Allen is offering youth trumpets and music books in exchange for guns — no questions asked. He hopes the instrument will impact kids in New Orleans today the way it did for him.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 1, 2020)

I somehow missed International Self Care Day a week ago but this article lists 10 things we can do every day to help us take care of ourselves. They really work. Personally, I start most days with a few minutes of meditation (I use the Calm app if anyone wants to give it a try). I then spend an hour or two only reading stories about good news, which actually led me to starting this thread. I peruse inspiremore.com, goodnewsnetwork.org, and notallnewsisbad.com. You can sign up for a daily newsletter from all 3 sites. This helps me start each day in a positive frame of mind. Prior to starting this routine, I would meditate then start reading the national, political and world news of the day and then get on TUG to see what arguments I could get involved in and that would dominate most of my days. I feel so much better mentally since I have changed my routine. I still read about the major news of the day but it takes up a much smaller piece of my time. I sometimes struggle with stress and anxiety so it’s important to me AND my family that I try to take care of my mental self, as well as my physical self. The way I feel and act affects them as much as it does me. Of course, eating healthy and exercise are very important, also, but it has really surprised me how much of a difference changing the way I spend the first hour or two of the day makes in how I feel for the entire day. So, that’s my spiel. Enjoy the article and have a great day!









						Celebrate International Self-Care Day By Adopting These 10 Simple Habits.
					

One of the best ways we can keep ourselves happy and healthy is by practicing self-care.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 2, 2020)

*Lowe's shelling out $100M in coronavirus bonuses to hourly workers*








						Lowe's shelling out $100M in coronavirus bonuses to hourly workers
					

Lowe's said the total amount it is spending on this round of bonuses is about $100 million, pushing its total investment in coronavirus relief funding for associates to approximately $500 million.




					www.fox35orlando.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 2, 2020)

*Meet Milo, The Very Sweet And Gentle “Butterfly King.”*








						Meet Milo, The Very Sweet And Gentle “Butterfly King.”
					

Dogs are known as man's best friend, but the truth is these sweet creatures love everything and everyone, including insects.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 2, 2020)

*Wind Power is Now So Cheap, It Could Start Paying Money Back to UK Consumers*








						Wind Power is Now So Cheap, It Could Start Paying Money Back to UK Consumers
					

Households across the UK may soon begin experiencing dramatic reductions in electricity costs thanks to newly-built offshore wind farms.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 2, 2020)

*A woman was hospitalized with covid-19. One of her aides turned out to be her long-lost sister.*


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/07/30/long-lost-sisters-reunite-hospital-covid-pandemic/


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 3, 2020)

*Couple Drives 3 Hrs To Help Lost Elderly Stranger Reunite With His Son.*








						Couple Drives 3 Hrs To Help Lost Elderly Stranger Reunite With His Son.
					

Elton Hood and Tracy Eckhardt of New Windsor, Illinois, are the kind of people who would drop everything to help another person — even a stranger.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 3, 2020)

*Hardworking UPS Driver Gets Wonderful Surprise Party From Grateful Community.*








						Hardworking UPS Driver Gets Wonderful Surprise Party From Grateful Community.
					

For the past 13 years, the people of a small suburban community in New York have come to rely on Gregory Watkins, Sr., a UPS driver who services their area.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 3, 2020)

*After Surviving Holocaust, Man Becomes Successful Tailor To U.S. Presidents*








						After Surviving Holocaust, Man Becomes Successful Tailor To U.S. Presidents.
					

"There isn't an American born in the United States who likes this country more than Martin Greenfield. I love this country."




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 3, 2020)

*They have been married 46 years and just overcame Covid-19, cancer and chemo together*








						They have been married 46 years and just overcame Covid-19, cancer and chemo together | CNN
					

A Texas couple is feeling extra blessed after beating the coronavirus, cancer and finishing chemo.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 3, 2020)

This is what good people do. 

From the article:


> ...A Coast Guard member became the second woman in its history to receive the Silver Lifesaving Medal...











						Coastie receives medal for off-duty rescue - Military News - Military Families
					

Petty Officer 2nd Class Victoria Vanderhaden is only the second woman in Coast Guard history to receive the medal.




					militaryfamilies.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 4, 2020)

*Roger Federer Surprises Teen Superfans Who Went Viral For Playing Rooftop Tennis.*








						Roger Federer Surprises Teen Superfans Who Went Viral For Playing Rooftop Tennis.
					

13-year-old Vittoria and 11-year-old Carola from Finale Ligura in Italy came up with a unique way of playing tennis - on the rooftops of two buildings, using the street below as the net.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 4, 2020)

*Birthday Boy Is Moved To Tears When Police Detective Surprises Him With New Bike.*








						Birthday Boy Is Moved To Tears When Police Detective Surprises Him With New Bike.
					

One day, the Conway Police Department in Arkansas got a call from a family whose 6-year-old, Bryan Jeffry, had his bike stolen right before his birthday.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 4, 2020)

*Teens Drive 3 Hrs To Give Friend With Special Needs The Biggest Birthday Surprise.*








						Teens Drive 3 Hrs To Give Friend With Special Needs The Biggest Birthday Surprise.
					

True friends are always there for you, whether they live down the street or hundreds of miles away.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 4, 2020)

*10-Year-old Mini-Monet Fetches Tens Of Thousands For Her Paintings – And Donates All The Money








						10-Year-old Mini-Monet Fetches Tens Of Thousands For Her Paintings – And Donates All The Money
					

10-year-old Daisy Watt is a 'mini Monet' painting stunning floral landscapes in England that sell for up to £10,000—and donates all the money to charity.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



*


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 4, 2020)

*Local businesses help 14-year-old entrepreneur after leaf blower gets stolen*








						Local businesses help 14-year-old entrepreneur after leaf blower gets stolen
					






					www.fox17online.com


----------



## Breezy52 (Aug 4, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I want to start a thread that is nothing but good news. I comment here on TUG frequently, usually in response to posts from others and I’m not shy about my opinions.. I rarely start a thread. But, I read a story today that renewed my faith in humanity and in this country.
> 
> So, I’m going to start and I hope many of you will follow with your own posts of good news. There is plenty of good news out there because there are a lot of good people out there. Let’s post some of it here so we TUGgers can read something that will make us feel good and remind us that a lot of great people are performing a lot of acts of kindness every day. The media does report it. We just need to read it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I needed Good Vibes and will follow this thread, there are more good people than bad and surely more good news as well! Here's a link to an actual good news network ~ https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks for following and you will see that many of my posts contain links to the Good News Network.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 5, 2020)

*Boulder Teen Evan Blecher Putting His World Record Rubik’s Cube Skills To Use Raising $$ For Those Affected By COVID-19*








						Boulder Teen Evan Blecher Putting His World Record Rubik's Cube Skills To Use Raising $$ For Those Affected By COVID-19
					

A 14-year-old Guinness World Record holder is putting his unique talents to use helping those who have been affected by the coronavirus.




					denver.cbslocal.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 5, 2020)

*New Study Says Infrared Lasers Destroy Harmful Plaques in Alzheimer’s Brains*








						New Study Says Infrared Lasers Destroy Harmful Plaques in Alzheimer's Brains
					

A new study from the Tokyo University of Science shows how infrared lasers can destroy harmful plaques that build up in Alzheimer's brains.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



Both my mother and maternal grandmother suffered from Alzheimers. It’s good to see progress being made in the efforts to find more effective treatments.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 5, 2020)

*Man ‘Repays His Debt’ to English Family Who Saved Him From a Life of Poverty Selling Peanuts for $1 a Day*








						Man ‘Repays His Debt’ to English Family Who Saved Him From a Life of Poverty Selling Peanuts for $1 a Day
					

While on holiday in India, Colin and Carol Hanson befriended a boy living in poverty, helping his family with rent, schooling and food, which cemented a bond.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



Wow! This is an amazing story. A chance meeting while a family was on vacation, followed by a second chance meeting the following year, completely changed a young man’s life.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 5, 2020)

*A D.C. teacher uses his stimulus check to start a nonprofit, so he can take kids fishing*


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/a-dc-teacher-uses-his-stimulus-check-to-start-a-nonprofit-so-he-can-take-kids-fishing/2020/08/01/a7eb4b5c-d387-11ea-8c55-61e7fa5e82ab_story.html


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 6, 2020)

*The University of Queensland Is the First Major College in the World to Use 100% Green Energy*








						The University of Queensland Is the First Major College in the World to Use 100% Green Energy
					

The University of Queensland has built the Warwick solar farm to help offset its electricity usage.




					www.globalcitizen.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 6, 2020)

*64 Women Team Up To Lift Spirits With “Ain’t No Mountain High Enough” Cover.*








						64 Women Team Up To Lift Spirits With "Ain't No Mountain High Enough" Cover.
					

Despite the novel coronavirus pandemic, people are finding ways to connect and lift each others' spirits.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 6, 2020)

*Super Bowl-Winning Athlete Opts Out of 2020 NFL Season So He Can Continue Working on COVID-19 Frontlines*








						Super Bowl-Winning Athlete Opts Out of 2020 NFL Season So He Can Continue Working on COVID-19 Frontlines
					

The Super Bowl-winning athlete is opting out of the upcoming NFL season so he can continue working on the frontlines of the COVID-19 outbreaks.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 6, 2020)

*5 Brave Teens Receive Medal Of Heroism After Rescuing Deputy From Violent Attack.*








						5 Brave Teens Receive Medal Of Heroism After Rescuing Deputy From Violent Attack.
					

In dangerous situations, police officers are tasked with rushing in and saving the day, but sometimes, they're the ones who need to be rescued.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 6, 2020)

*Antique Store Owner Gives Student Free $3,000 Piano After He Delighted Customers With ‘Don’t Stop Believin’*








						Antique Store Owner Gives Student Free $3,000 Piano After He Delighted Customers With ‘Don't Stop Believin’
					

After 23-year-old John Capron was filmed playing a Journey cover on an antique store piano, the shop owner surprised him with a free Steinway.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



“To see him cry made me cry,” Waters told WCVB. “It’s just going to sit here, so if you can bring it into somebody else’s life and bring it back to life, then God bless America, you know what I mean? That’s what life’s about! I wish I could do this every day!”


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 6, 2020)

*93-Year-old Ex-Chopper Rider Has New Lease on Life After Getting Mobility Scooter That Looks Like A Harley*








						93-Year-old Ex-Chopper Rider Has New Lease on Life After Getting Mobility Scooter That Looks Like A Harley
					

A 93-year-old WW II veteran can enjoy his seaside town once again, thanks to a new TGA Supersport mobility scooter that looks like a Harley Davidson.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



I’ve never been a biker having only ridden one a handful of times in my life. However, I think I could handle one of these bad boys!


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 7, 2020)

*When Hunger Intensifies in Pennsylvania, the Soup Brigade Mobilizes*








						When Hunger Intensifies in Pennsylvania, the Soup Brigade Mobilizes
					

For 4 years in Yardley, Pennsylvania, St. Andrew’s church has been running a food program for shut-in seniors, but when COVID hit a soup brigade mobilized.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 7, 2020)

*96-Year-Old Man Graduates College in Italy, Becoming Oldest Person in Country to Do So*








						96-Year-Old Man Becomes Oldest Student in Italy to Graduate College
					

Giuseppe Paterno recently graduated at the top of his class from University of Palermo with a degree in history and philosophy




					people.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 7, 2020)

*A pregnant woman with covid-19 was dying. With one decision, her doctors saved three lives.*




			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/08/06/pregnant-covid-19-twins/


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 8, 2020)

*Spectacles Belonging to Gandhi Were Mailed to an Auction House–With Owner Having No Idea of Their Value*








						Spectacles Belonging to Gandhi Were Mailed to an Auction House–With Owner Having No Idea of Their Value
					

A pair of Mahatma Gandhi's spectacles are expected to fetch thousands at auction, after owner mails them, hoping to get a few bucks.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 8, 2020)

*The silver linings of online school*








						The silver linings of online school
					

For all of the frustrations and disadvantages, some methods are working.




					www.axios.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 8, 2020)

*From fleeing Cambodia to helping build Mars rover, JPL engineer embodies ‘perseverance*’








						From fleeing Cambodia to helping build Mars rover, JPL engineer embodies ‘perseverance’
					

Nearly 50 years before Perseverance shot into the sky, Okon’s parents launched their own journey into the unknown.




					www.presstelegram.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 9, 2020)

*11-Yr-Old With Huge Heart Sets Out To Sew 1,200 Masks For Homeless Amid Pandemic.*








						11-Yr-Old With Huge Heart Sets Out To Sew 1,200 Masks For Homeless Amid Pandemic.
					

Holli Morgan of Stone Mountain, Georgia, is a little girl with a huge heart.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 9, 2020)

*Free Internet Coming For 35,000 Low-Income Philly Families in Public-Private Partnership As Classrooms Stay Closed*








						Free Internet Coming For 35,000 Low-Income Philly Families in Public-Private Partnership As Classrooms Stay Closed
					

To keep students learning during pandemic, Philadelphia will connect 35,000 student households with two years of free high-speed internet.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 9, 2020)

*FDA Approves Low-Cost Ventilator Designed by Team of Volunteers – Including the Jeopardy Teen Champion*








						FDA Approves Low-Cost Ventilator Designed by Team of Volunteers – Including the Jeopardy Teen Champion
					

Volunteers who designed a low-cost ventilator—including Avi Gupta, the Jeopardy Teen champ—got approval from the FDA for its use on patients.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 9, 2020)

Through ‘Project Smile,’ two brothers lift coronavirus patients’ spirits, one card at a time


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 10, 2020)

*Jason Momoa Secretly Restores His Wife’s 1st Car To Give Her The Sweetest Surprise.*








						Jason Momoa Secretly Restores His Wife’s 1st Car To Give Her The Sweetest Surprise.
					

Actress Lisa Bonet and actor Jason Momoa have been together since 2005, but there has always been one old love that Lisa hasn't been able to let go of since they met: her 1965 Ford Mustang.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



A few cars become icons. The ‘65 Mustang is one. My SIL had a light blue one that she wore out but she couldn’t part with it. She kept it at her brothers farm for years. When his firstborn neared driving age, he asked her if he could restore it and give it to his son for his 16th birthday. Of course, she said yes. That was right around the turn of the century. They drove it a few more years before putting it out to pasture again.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 10, 2020)

*Teacher Walks 7 Miles Every Day To Deliver Homemade Lunches To Students In Need.*








						Teacher Walks 7 Miles Every Day To Deliver Homemade Lunches To Students In Need.
					

School closures have affected more than just students’ learning environment, though, it’s also been a barrier for students who rely on school-provided meals to eat.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Theiggy (Aug 10, 2020)

Woman Born Without Arms Can Now Cook, Eat, And Get Dressed Using Just Her Feet
					

A woman born without arms has showcased her incredible ability to perform everyday tasks using just her feet - including using chopsticks with her toes! Inga Petry was born in Novosibirsk in Siberia with upper limb aplasia - a condition where a baby's arms do not form in the womb.…




					vt.co
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 11, 2020)

The re-emergence of 'little wine holes' in Florence
https://www.cnn.com/style/article/little-wine-holes-buchette-florence-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 11, 2020)

*3D-Printer Completes the Largest 3D-Printed Home in Europe – With 2 Stories and 980 Square Feet – in Just 3 Weeks








						3D-Printer Completes the Largest 3D-Printed Home in Europe - With 2 Stories and 980 Square Feet – in Just 3 Weeks
					

Belgian construction firm Kamp C have used a 3D-printer to print a concrete shell of a home that measures 980 square feet, the largest ever.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



*


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 11, 2020)

*Satellites Reveal There Are 20% More Emperor Penguin Colonies in Antarctica Than Previously Thought*








						Satellites Reveal There Are 20% More Emperor Penguin Colonies in Antarctica Than Previously Thought
					

A new BAS survey using satellite technology reveals there are 20% more emperor penguin colonies in Antarctica than was previously thought.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Brett (Aug 11, 2020)

*Drive-in Movies Are Coming to Walmarts Across America – And Every Showing is Free*


https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...ive-in-movie-theaters-coronavirus/3300073001/


----------



## geoand (Aug 11, 2020)

His dedication to school kids is more than admiral!


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 12, 2020)

*89% of People Think Happiness Can Be Controlled – And They Are Much Happier For It*








						89% of People Think Happiness Can Be Controlled – And They Are Much Happier For It
					

A new survey found that 89% of people think their happiness can be controlled—and they are 32% happier than those who don’t think believe it.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 12, 2020)

*A 8-year-old boy is mowing lawns for busy first responders and single moms -- and feeding the hungry*








						A 8-year-old boy is mowing lawns for busy first responders and single moms  -- and feeding the hungry | CNN
					

A young boy in Conway, South Carolina, is making a big difference in his community, one act of kindness at a time.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Brett (Aug 12, 2020)

*Boy leans his new bicycle against fence that has "free furniture" sign on it. Guess what happens next. 
Okay, now guess what happens after next.*

https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...e-arapahoe-county-deputies-gift-him-a-new-one


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 13, 2020)

*1,000 Musicians Come Together To Perform Epic Cover Of AC/DC Classic.*








						1,000 Musicians Come Together To Perform Epic Cover Of AC/DC Classic.
					

What do you get when you put 1,000 musicians together in one venue? "The biggest rock band on Earth" — and one seriously epic concert!




					www.inspiremore.com
				



A cup of coffee and a thousand musicians playing AC/DC. I don’t know if its news, but it made me smile and was a good start to my morning.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 13, 2020)

*This New German Car is Covered With Solar Panels and Charges As It Drives*








						This New German Car is Covered With Solar Panels and Charges As It Drives
					

Munich's Sono Motors are about to launch the first mass-produced solar powered car in the world, the Sion, with solar panels all over it.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 13, 2020)

*Scientists Make Giant Leap in Diagnosing Liver Disease By Using The Natural Gut Microbiome*








						Scientists Make Giant Leap in Diagnosing Liver Disease By Using The Natural Gut Microbiome
					

Chronic liver disease is challenging to diagnose, but the microbiome inside a person’s gut may be an unexpected solution, says Salk research.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 13, 2020)

*This Nurse is a Hometown Hero for Creating A ‘Take-What-You-Need’ Pantry For Her Virginia Hospital*








						This Nurse is a Hometown Hero for Creating A ‘Take-What-You-Need’ Pantry For Her Virginia Hospital
					

Do you remember when the aisles of grocery stores were emptied of toilet paper and other staples at the beginning of the pandemic?  Nurse Stacy Mason recalls seeing her fellow healthcare workers finishing up long shifts caring for the sick in ICU, only to find the sundries they needed for their...




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 13, 2020)

*Kevin Costner’s New Road Trip App Tells History Stories Tailored Exactly to the Places You Are Driving Through*








						Kevin Costner’s New Road Trip App Tells History Stories Tailored Exactly to the Places You Are Driving Through
					

Kevin Costner has produced an iPhone app that tells stories of local history related to where you and your family are driving on a road trip.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



This will be a must have for me. The info on the App Store says full US coverage is expected by summer of 2021. Right now, it just covers the west coast. It’s a great idea. I can’t wait to try it.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 13, 2020)

*College students pay it forward with free tutoring during pandemic*








						College students pay it forward with free tutoring during pandemic
					

Their first round of registration started small in July with 5 students signed up the day they launched. Then, the demand piled up.




					www.kold.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 14, 2020)

*Two Surfers Save a ‘Starving, Cold’ Dog From Sea Cave After It Had Been Missing For 3 Months*








						Two Surfers Save a ‘Starving, Cold’ Dog From Sea Cave After It Had Been Missing For 3 Months
					

Zach Regan and Matty Johnson were camping on Vancouver Island when they found a lost dog stuck in a sea cliff cave.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 14, 2020)

*Amazing Fungus Discovered at Chernobyl Could Be Grown On Rockets to Protect Astronauts from Toxic Space Radiation*








						Amazing Fungus Discovered at Chernobyl Could Be Grown On Rockets to Protect Astronauts from Toxic Space Radiation
					

Fungus found in the destroyed reactors of Chernobyl could be used as a protective radiation shield for astronauts, as it consumes radiation.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 15, 2020)

*Alzheimer’s Research Has Found a Protein That Protects Against The Disease*








						Alzheimer’s Research Has Found a Protein That Protects Against The Disease
					

Alzheimer's disease spreads faster in mice genetically engineered to lack LANDO (LC3-associated endocytosis), new research finds.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 15, 2020)

*Large Blue Butterflies Were Extinct in England, But Now Those Beauties Are Back After 150 Years*








						Large Blue Butterflies Were Extinct in England, But Now Those Beauties Are Back After 50 Years
					

Returning there for the first in 150 years, England's Large Blue Butterfly conservation program celebrates 750 adults hatching at once.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 15, 2020)

*Beer unsold during Australia's coronavirus lockdown has been turned into renewable energy*








						Beer unsold during Australia's coronavirus lockdown has been turned into renewable energy | CNN
					

When Australia's coronavirus lockdown forced bars and restaurants to shut down in March, breweries were left with huge inventories of unsold, stale beer.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 15, 2020)

*Man Races Through Idaho Mountains For 10 Hrs To Find Missing Hiker And Her Dog.*








						Man Races Through Idaho Mountains For 10 Hrs To Find Missing Hiker And Her Dog.
					

Jeremy Humphrey of McCall, Idaho, never knew his passion for running would one day turn him into a hero.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 15, 2020)

*86-Yr-Old Veteran Reunites With Canine Best Friend After She Saves His Life.*








						86-Yr-Old Veteran Reunites With Canine Best Friend After She Saves His Life.
					

During his time in the United States Navy, Rudy Armstrong sailed all around the world for weeks or even months at a time.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## geoand (Aug 15, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> *Two Surfers Save a ‘Starving, Cold’ Dog From Sea Cave After It Had Been Missing For 3 Months*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible story.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 16, 2020)

*Stylish Tiny Homes Are Now Being 3D-Printed In 24 Hours And Shipped to Your Site*








						Stylish Tiny Homes Are Now Being 3D-Printed In 24 Hours And Shipped to Your Site
					

Mighty Buildings, an Oakland, California construction company, is 3D-printing entire houses in 24 hours–and they're stylist and cheap.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 16, 2020)

*This Green-Fingered Gardener Has Grown Something Amazing – A Sunflower With 27 Heads*








						This Green-Fingered Gardener Has Grown Something Amazing – A Sunflower With 27 Heads
					

Barry Boyton, of Yeovil in Somerset, England, has grown a sunflower with 27 heads in his garden this summer.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 16, 2020)

*A homeless man hadn’t seen his family in 20 years. This couple reunited them.*


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/08/14/homeless-man-hadnt-seen-his-family-20-years-this-couple-reunited-them/
		

This is an absolutely amazing story about a homeless man and some wonderful people he was lucky enough to meet.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 17, 2020)

*Music Teacher Uses Church Bells From WWI To Spread Hope Throughout Town*








						Music Teacher Uses Church Bells From WWI To Spread Hope Throughout Town
					

After Sunday services were canceled, Heather wanted to show the community that they were still united, even apart.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 17, 2020)

*This Police Dog Had The Most Successful First Shift Ever—Finding a Missing Mom And Her 1-Year-old in Remote Ravine*








						This Police Dog Had The Most Successful First Shift Ever—Finding a Missing Mom And Her 1-Year-old in Remote Ravine
					

Newly licensed police dog Max, and his handler in Dyfed-Powys, trackied down a woman and baby lost in a remote location in Powys, Wales.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 18, 2020)

*Daring Surfer Punches Great White Shark To Rescue Wife From Sudden Attack.*








						Daring Surfer Punches Great White Shark To Rescue Wife From Sudden Attack.
					

Mark Rapley and Chantelle Doyle of Cromer, England, were enjoying a fun August day riding the waves when Chantelle suddenly began fighting for her life.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 18, 2020)

*Musician starts non-profit to fund New Orleans' artists during the pandemic after losing his father to the virus*








						Musician starts non-profit to fund New Orleans' artists during the pandemic after losing his father to the virus | CNN
					

A trombonist, music producer, and New Orleans native started a non-profit organization during the pandemic in hopes of keeping the city's music scene alive and providing temporary financial relief for artists.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 18, 2020)

*8-Yr-Old Born Without Legs Inspires World With Incredible Gymnastics Feats.*








						8-Yr-Old Born Without Legs Inspires World With Incredible Gymnastics Feats.
					

Paige Calendine of Zanesville, Ohio, may look a little different than her teammates, but she's just as talented — if not more so.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 18, 2020)

*Moms Spread Love And Hope To Foster Kids By Making Sure They Have Books To Read.*








						Moms Spread Love And Hope To Foster Kids By Making Sure They Have Books To Read.
					

Many children in the foster care system only have a handful of belongings to take with them as they move from home to home.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 19, 2020)

*New treatments spur sharp reduction in lung cancer mortality rate*








						New treatments spur sharp reduction in lung cancer mortality rate
					

Nationwide mortality rates for the most common category of lung cancer are declining faster than its incidence.




					www.nih.gov


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 20, 2020)

*If Children Wear This Type of Contact Lens It Can Stave Off Worsening Eyesight, Researchers Say*








						If Children Wear This Type of Contact Lens It Can Stave Off Worsening Eyesight, Researchers Say
					

A new study finds that multifocal contact lenses can slow myopia progression in children by about 43% over 3 years compared to normal lenses.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 20, 2020)

*Generous Americans Are Actually Giving More To Charities Through The Pandemic, Surveys Say*








						Generous Americans Are Actually Giving More To Charities Through The Pandemic, Surveys Say
					

Both companies and individuals in the U.S.A. are giving more to charity during the coronavirus pandemic, say new surveys.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 20, 2020)

*To Honor His Late Father, Man Learns To Cook on YouTube—Now He Owns A Thriving Restaurant*





						To Honor His Late Father, Man Learns To Cook on YouTube—Now He Owns A Thriving Restaurant
					

Octavius “Tay” Nelson learned how to cook by watching YouTube videos. Now he runs Bobby's BBQ restaurant in Fountain Inn, South Carolina.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 20, 2020)

*Selfless 17-Yr-Old Raises Over $20K To Help Victims Of Beirut Explosion.*








						Selfless 17-Yr-Old Raises Over $20K To Help Victims Of Beirut Explosion.
					

Normally, 17-year-old Jaden Lawen spends his summers in Lebanon with his family, but this year he had to stay home in Canada because of the coronavirus.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 21, 2020)

*Once Left For Dead, The Aral Sea Is Now Brimming With Life Thanks to Global Collaboration*








						Once Left For Dead, The Aral Sea Is Now Brimming With Life Thanks to Global Collaboration
					

The World Bank's Kokaral dam project has raised water levels and replenished fish in the North Aral Sea, reviving Kazakhstan fishing towns.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 21, 2020)

*Nurses in a San Antonio hospital organize a patient's wedding to help lift his spirits*








						Nurses in a San Antonio hospital organize a patient's wedding to help lift his spirits | CNN
					

A San Antonio man who was hospitalized with Covid-19 on the week of his wedding got the chance to say "I do" with the help of compassionate hospital staff.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 21, 2020)

This is a beautiful story of a man moving into a nursing home to be with his wife of 70 years.









						‘I Want to Be With Her.’ When Covid Closed Nursing Homes, One Husband Moved In
					

Jack Eccles didn’t want to leave his wife, who has Alzheimer’s, on her own in a care facility after it shut down to visitors. So the 93-year-old brought his suitcase and hasn’t left the building since. “She took care of me for 70 years, and now it’s my turn.”




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 22, 2020)

*An Iowa restaurant owner is giving out 400 free BBQ meals every day to storm victims*








						An Iowa restaurant owner is giving out 400 free BBQ meals every day to storm victims | CNN
					

An Iowa restaurant owner is firing up his grill to supply hundreds of free meals for his community after thousands fell victim to a line of devastating storms last week.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 22, 2020)

*A New Hampshire poet is bringing joy to her community's coronavirus newsletters*








						A New Hampshire poet is bringing joy to her community's coronavirus newsletters | CNN
					

People in Portsmouth, New Hampshire, receive a coronavirus newsletter four times a week updating them on the latest information about the pandemic.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 23, 2020)

*Taco Bell Employee Rushes To Save Unresponsive Customer In Drive-Thru.*








						Taco Bell Employee Rushes To Save Unresponsive Customer In Drive-Thru.
					

Sonja Nixon Frazier usually works nights at the Taco Bell in Clarksville, Tennessee, where she's been for the past 14 years.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 23, 2020)

*She Resolved Not to Adopt Another Homeless Cat And Then An ‘Angel’ Showed Up in Her Utility Sink*








						She Resolved Not to Adopt Another Homeless Cat And Then An ‘Angel’ Showed Up in Her Utility Sink
					

Just when a woman vowed not to help another homeless cat, an angel appeared in her utility sink reminding her that we need to help each other.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 23, 2020)

*Uncle Makes Nephew’s ‘Lockdown’ Dream Come True, Building A Rollercoaster In The Backyard*








						Uncle Makes Nephew’s ‘Lockdown’ Dream Come True, Building A Rollercoaster In The Backyard—WATCH
					

Leigh Downing used sketches made by his nephew Calden Ashley to construct a 230-foot-long 'Big Dipper' rollercoaster in his Llandyrnog backyard.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 23, 2020)

*Ohio newlyweds donate and serve wedding reception food to local shelter*








						Ohio newlyweds donate and serve wedding reception food to local shelter | CNN
					

Ohio newlyweds turned their canceled reception into an act of service by donating their reception food to a local women's shelter.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 24, 2020)

*Japanese Photographer Captures “Ninja” Cats In Hilariously Agile Poses.*








						Japanese Photographer Captures "Ninja" Cats In Hilariously Agile Poses.
					

Like many artists, photographer Hisakata Hiroyuki has been exploring new techniques and subjects while stuck at home.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



This photographer has found a very interesting way to digitally capture our feline friends.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 25, 2020)

*Yoga Could Be A Lifesaver For People With Common Heart Condition*








						Yoga Could Be A Lifesaver For People With a Common Heart Condition
					

Yoga can be a lifesaver for people with the most common type of irregular heart beat, according to studies of those with Atrial fibrillation.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 25, 2020)

*Super Rare Wolverines Haven’t Been Seen For a Century in Mt. Rainier—Now They’re Back in a Family Way*








						Super Rare Wolverines Haven’t Been Seen For a Century in Mt. Rainier—Now They’re Back in a Family Way
					

In Mount Rainier National Park, a family of wolverines have become the first of their species to inhabit the park in over 100 years.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



They aren’t the sweetest little creatures, but it is good to see them making a comeback.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 25, 2020)

*Compassionate Teen Spends Entire Lockdown Cleaning Up His Community*








						Compassionate Teen Spends Entire Lockdown Cleaning Up His Community
					

Joseph had noticed that outdoor areas around his neighborhood could use a little love and attention.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 26, 2020)

*Giant Panda Cub Born at Smithsonian’s National Zoo*








						Giant Panda Cub Born at Smithsonian’s National Zoo
					

Giant panda Mei Xiang (may-SHONG) gave birth to a cub at Smithsonian’s National Zoo today, Aug. 21 at 6:35 p.m.




					nationalzoo.si.edu


----------



## nerodog (Aug 26, 2020)

Girl in inflatable unicorn swept to sea off Greece is rescued
					

A young girl had to be rescued by ferry workers after she was swept out to sea on a giant inflatable unicorn.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 26, 2020)

*Behold, The Forgotten English Rainbow Cave Said To Have Healing Powers*








						Behold The Forgotten English Rainbow Cave That’s Said To Have Healing Powers
					

In the Holywell area of Cornwall, England, head to rainbow-hued St Cuthbert's Cave for its beauty and 'healing powers'.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



This looks like a beautiful place for tuggers to visit.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 26, 2020)

*Tennessee Teen Raises Thousands For Food Bank By Creating Vanilla*








						Tennessee Teen Raises Thousands of Dollars For Food Banks By Making and Selling His Own Vanilla – WATCH
					

Watch the video as 14-year-old Tennesse local William Cabaniss creates a non-profit, Vanilla Feeds Tomorrow, to raise funds for food banks.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## klpca (Aug 26, 2020)

I have a secret that I am not allowed to share with my IRL friends yet, but since I am going to burst I am going to share it with you guys.

My youngest daughter just got engaged! We have been waiting a long, long time for this to happen, so it's pretty darned exciting. Someday (when I am allowed) I will post a picture of the lake where they were camping. It was taken from a distance, so it won't be too personal. Of course they haven't set a date and I have a bunch of OGS set up in Interval, RCI, and SFX so I am on pins and needles, but I am sure that everything will work out.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 26, 2020)

Congratulations! That’s fantastic! Definitely qualifies as good news!


----------



## Brett (Aug 27, 2020)

*Girl, 11, solves 30 Rubik's cubes one-handed while hula hooping*

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/0...-one-handed-while-hula-hooping/2951598454716/


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 27, 2020)

*8-Year-Old Boy Becomes Youngest Person to Pilot Hot-Air Balloon Solo*








						8-Year-Old Boy Becomes Youngest Person to Pilot Hot-Air Balloon Solo
					

JT Head went for a 20-minute flight in a hot-air balloon all by himself to set a world record




					people.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 27, 2020)

*Pro Athletes And Local Teens Replace Liquor Store With Fresh Food, Flowers, And Hope.*








						Pro Athletes And Local Teens Replace Liquor Store With Fresh Food, Flowers, And Hope.
					

This food desert is getting a whole new dose of hope.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 27, 2020)

*Dallas attorney on dialysis receives new kidney from his jeweler*








						Dallas attorney on dialysis receives new kidney from his jeweler
					

A Dallas attorney who went in to upgrade his wife’s wedding ring ending up getting a much-needed jewel of his own.




					www.fox4news.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 27, 2020)

*87-Yr-Old Stroke Patient Relearns Wife’s Favorite Song Just In Time For Anniversary.*








						87-Yr-Old Stroke Patient Relearns Wife’s Favorite Song Just In Time For Anniversary.
					

For 62 years, this man has celebrated his wedding anniversary by singing his wife's favorite song.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 28, 2020)

*Redwoods survive wildfire at California’s oldest state park*








						Redwoods survive wildfire at California's oldest state park
					

BOULDER CREEK, Calif. (AP) — When a massive wildfire swept through California’s oldest state park last week it was feared many trees in a grove of old-growth redwoods, some of them 2,000 years old and among the tallest living things on Earth, may finally have succumbed...




					apnews.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 28, 2020)

*Football Players See Woman Dangling From Cliff And Rush To Pull Her To Safety.*








						Football Players See Woman Dangling From Cliff And Rush To Pull Her To Safety.
					

Every year, the players of the Dixie State University football team hike up to the top of Sugarloaf, a cliff overlooking St. George, Utah.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 28, 2020)

*Father-Daughter Duo Opens Library In Chicago With 1,000 Free Books*








						Father-Daughter Duo Opens Library In Chicago With 1,000 Free Books
					

Mayana Lifchitz, 19, and her father, Yosef, started “Books 4 Cause” in 2009 after seeing textbooks thrown away after just one year of use. Since then, hundreds of thousands of books have been donated to the cause, which now fills 110 libraries in Africa. But when the coronavirus pandemic hit the...




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## Theiggy (Aug 28, 2020)

Guy Catches Neighbor Kid Repeatedly Playing In His Driveway
					

What he does next is pretty epic.




					www.motorious.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 28, 2020)

Theiggy said:


> Guy Catches Neighbor Kid Repeatedly Playing In His Driveway
> 
> 
> What he does next is pretty epic.
> ...



I saw this on Twitter earlier today. The kid is loving it!


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 29, 2020)

*Nun Hops On Treadmill To Run Marathon — And Raises Over $100K For People In Need!*








						Nun Hops On Treadmill To Run Marathon — And Raises Over $100K For People In Need!
					

Before joining the Franciscans of the Eucharist of Chicago's religious community in 2010, Sister Stephanie Baliga was a cross-country runner at Illinois State University.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 29, 2020)

*This Affectionate Dog is Bringing So Much Joy To Firefighters Battling California’s Blazes*








						This Affectionate Dog is Bringing So Much Joy To Firefighters Battling California's Blazes
					

Kerith the golden retriever ives in Marin County, California. Her task? Helping firefighters battling wildfires and other blazes feel better.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 29, 2020)

*This Man Learned Robotics on YouTube, Now He’s Creating Affordable 3D Prosthetics For Others*








						This Man Learned Robotics on YouTube, Now He's Creating Affordable 3D Prosthetics For Others—WATCH
					

Easton LaChappelle learned about robotics through YouTube. Now he's printing afforable prosthetics through his company Unlimited Tomorrow.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 29, 2020)

*Happiness Museum looks at brighter feelings in uncertain times*








						Happiness Museum looks at brighter feelings in uncertain times
					

Happiness seems to have faded from our vocabulary amid the global pandemic, economic turmoil and, well, collective sense of doom and depression that is 2020. But in Denmark, a Happiness Museum sheds light on that elusive, but not forgotten, feeling.




					www.cnn.com
				












						Museum of Happiness
					






					www.museumofhappiness.org
				




This is an interesting enterprise to me, the study and promotion of happiness. My mother suffered from depression and, eventually, dementia. I have a little trouble with anxiety, occasionally. My daughter suffers from depression and anxiety and has been on medication for years. My love and interest in politics, fed by an almost constant viewing of 24 hr news channels, actually fed my anxiety and made me very unhappy most of the time. About a year ago my family convinced me to talk to my doctor about it to see if I needed to be on medication. He actually assigned me to a life coach who introduced me to meditation. That helped me start each day in a better frame of mind but soon I would be perusing the internet reading bad news, posts I disagreed with and getting into arguments with people I don’t even know.

Earlier this year, I was in that mindset, when a fellow Tugger responded to someone who had responded to one of my snarky posts by saying he had blocked me a few months ago and added, “Life‘s too short.” That really struck me because it was from one of my favorite Tuggers, @Passepartout and it was during the time he was going through his recent health issues. I realized I wasn’t influencing anyone, I was just contributing to the bitterness and further feeding my own anger, frustration and unhappiness. I stepped back and didn’t post very much at all for a month or so. I still read TUG but I steered away from the “socially contentious“ posts that previously took up most of my time.

At some point during this time, I found a couple of websites devoted to good news. (They are listed in previous posts so I won’t repeat them here.) So, I added reading those websites to my routine following my morning meditation. In early June, I started this thread thinking, hoping maybe, some other Tuggers would like to see a few good news stories every day. I spend a couple of hours every morning reading and posting good news, interspersed with reading emails and talking to my lovely wife of almost 48 years. That time really grounds me and gets me focused on the things that are really important in life. Yes, it makes me happy!

So, to Jim, if you’re out there, thank you. Although your comment was not directed to me, it certainly struck me and I’m so glad it did. You were so right, life is too short. Changing my morning routine and what I choose to do, what I choose to read, and most importantly, what I choose to respond to, has made me so much happier.

And now, I’ve found there is a whole museum dedicated to the study of happiness that I never would have known about had I not started actively searching for good news. I’m looking forward to spending some time on their website and if I’m ever in Copenhagen, this museum will certainly be on my list of places to visit.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 29, 2020)

*A same-sex penguin couple became first-time moms at a Spanish aquarium*








						A same-sex penguin couple became first-time moms at a Spanish aquarium | CNN
					

Two female gentoo penguins are new moms at an aquarium in Spain and are raising the baby chick they adopted as an egg.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 30, 2020)

*High School Football Team Swoops in After Derecho Leaves Paralyzed Man’s Yard in Chaos*








						High School Football Team Swoops in After Derecho Leaves Paralyzed Man’s Yard in Chaos - WATCH
					

The Roosevelt High School football team in Des Moines, Iowa came to the rescue, after paralyzed man's yard is destroyed by storm.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 30, 2020)

*School Employs Robot Cleaner to Disinfect Classrooms Using UV Light, Making Them Safe For Returning Humans*








						School Employs Robot Cleaner to Disinfect Classrooms Using UV Light, Making Them Safe For Returning Humans
					

The Sterilight UV light robot has disinfected classrooms in a Manchester school, making Three Towers Alternative Provision Academy safe again.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 30, 2020)

*A couple was shamed for their aging house. Hundreds of people stepped in to help spruce it up.*


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/08/27/couple-was-shamed-their-aging-house-hundreds-people-stepped-help-spruce-it-up/


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2020)

A bunny and a quail sharing bird seed in my back yard:


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 31, 2020)

*Fitness Instructor Starts Gym To Help Former Inmates Get Back On Their Feet.*








						Fitness Instructor Starts Gym To Help Former Inmates Get Back On Their Feet.
					

For 10 years, Hector Guadalupe lived in a federal prison, serving a sentence for drug trafficking.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 31, 2020)

*Breakthrough For Spinal Cord Injuries and Dementia as Protein Builds ‘Striking’ Repairs*








						Breakthrough For Spinal Cord Injuries and Dementia as Protein Builds ‘Striking’ Repairs
					

CPTX drug repairs damage to the brain and spinal cords in mice, offering hope for new therapies for Alzheimer's to epilepsy to paralysis.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 1, 2020)

*Honey May Be the Best Medicine for Treating Coughs and Colds, Study Finds*








						Honey May Be the Best Medicine for Treating Coughs and Colds, Study Finds - EcoWatch
					

Worried about the overuse of antibiotics and the emerging trend of bacteria-resistant drugs, researchers recommend that honey should be tried first to treat upper respiratory tract infections (URTIs), according to a new review published by Oxford doctors in BMJ Evidence-Based Medicine. URTIs...




					www.ecowatch.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 1, 2020)

*88-Yr-Old Holocaust Survivor Fulfills Lifelong Dream Of Graduating From High School.*








						88-Yr-Old Holocaust Survivor Fulfills Lifelong Dream Of Graduating From High School.
					

Miriam Schreiber of Hartford, Connecticut, is proof that it's never too late to make your dreams come true.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 1, 2020)

*Garbageman Rallies Community Online And Raises Over $25K For Struggling Coworkers.*








						Garbageman Rallies Community Online And Raises Over $25K For Struggling Coworkers.
					

When the world had to suddenly shift because of the novel coronavirus pandemic, sanitation worker Terrill Haigler immediately saw the effect it had on his job.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 1, 2020)

*Teen Creates Dolls For Kids With Rare Medical Conditions to Help Them Feel Included and Loved*








						Teen Creates Dolls For Kids With Rare Medical Conditions to Help Them Feel Included and Loved
					

San Diego's Ariella Pacheco has been spending lockdown making amazing dolls for local kids with rare medical conditions.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 2, 2020)

*Man Sets Out To Complete World’s Largest Painting — And Raise $30M For Kids In Need.*








						Man Sets Out To Complete World’s Largest Painting — And Raise $30M For Kids In Need.
					

On the ballroom floor of Dubai's Atlantis, The Palm hotel is a historic masterpiece — and an opportunity to help children in need!




					www.inspiremore.com
				



I’m personally not into abstract art but what a great idea to raise money for children in need. I hope he makes his goal.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 2, 2020)

*I'm not going to reopen my shuttered restaurant. I'd rather feed children in need*








						I'm not going to reopen my shuttered restaurant. I'd rather feed children in need
					

In the Bronx, New York City's poorest borough, 50% of food pantries and soup kitchens closed during the pandemic.




					www.today.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 2, 2020)

*Meet Elwood The Cat, This Hospital’s Best Security Guard Ever.*








						Meet Elwood The Cat, This Hospital’s Best Security Guard Ever.
					

For the past year, an orange tabby cat has appeared on the grounds of Epworth Hospital in Richmond, Australia, every morning like clockwork.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



This story remnded me of one of our first cats. She was a calico that was an outdoor cat (we keep all our pets indoors now and have for many years.) We called her our guard cat because if another cat or dog, regardless of size, came close to our yard, she would chase it off.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 2, 2020)

*Animal Rescue Reunites 100s With Pets That Went Missing After Beirut Blast.*








						100s Of Lost Pets Are Making It Home After Beirut Blast Thanks To Animal Rescue.
					

Thousands are still dealing with the fallout of the massive explosion that devastated Beirut last month. On top of losing their homes, many survivors were separated from their loved ones — including furry family members.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 2, 2020)

*Woman Refuses To Give Up On Paralyzed Kitten And Now He’s Running Around The House!*








						Woman Refuses To Give Up On Paralyzed Kitten And Now He’s Running Around The House!
					

Countless animals are taken in by shelters every year. Sadly, many of them have special needs that stand in the way of them ever finding a loving home to call their own.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 2, 2020)

Retired doctor now spends his time and money saving the lives of dogs


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 3, 2020)

*This Romantic Husband and Wife Broke the Record For World’s Oldest Married Couple*








						This Romantic Husband and Wife Broke the Record for World's Oldest Married Couple
					

110 year-old Julio Cesar Mora Tapia and 104-year-old Waldramina Maclovia Quinteros have been married for 79 years.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 3, 2020)

*Faithful Dog Runs To Ask Sanitation Worker For Help And Ends Up Saving Mom’s Life.*








						Faithful Dog Runs To Ask Sanitation Worker For Help And Ends Up Saving Mom's Life.
					

Gwendola is 88 years old and lives alone. Sandy is her constant companion, spending every waking moment by her human's side.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 3, 2020)

And on the flip side...
*Amazon Driver Saves Dog From Drowning In Woburn Pool*








						Amazon Driver Saves Dog From Drowning In Woburn Pool
					

An Amazon driver jumped into action after finding a dog struggling to keep his head above water in a backyard pool.




					boston.cbslocal.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 3, 2020)

*Man‘s Best Buddy is a Red Robin That Helped Him Through Trauma – Watch it Feed From His Hand*








						Man‘s Best Buddy is a Red Robin That Helped Him Through Trauma – Watch it Feed From His Hand
					

Slow-motion footage shows English gardener Tony Putman feeding his best friend–a European robin– after the bird soothed him during illness.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



Be sure to watch the YouTube video at the bottom of the article.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 4, 2020)

*Man Transforms 3-Acre Yard Into Stunning Garden Of Rescued Plants.*








						Man Transforms 3-Acre Yard Into Stunning Garden Of Rescued Plants.
					

To say Pearl Fryar has a green thumb would be quite the understatement.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 4, 2020)

*Dave Grohl Accepted This 10-Year-Old Girl’s Virtual Drum-Off Challenge–And It Wasn’t As Easy As it Sounds*








						Dave Grohl Accepted This 10-Year-Old Girl’s Virtual Drum-Off Challenge–And It Wasn't As Easy As it Sounds
					

When Nandi Bushell gives you a drum-off challenge to play your hit Foo Fighters song "Everlong," if you're Dave Grohl, you say yes.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



I love Dave Grohl. He seems like such a cool, down to earth guy.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 4, 2020)

*Star-Gazer Reveals Stunning Pictures of Space He Takes From His Back Garden*








						Star-Gazer Reveals Stunning Pictures of Space He Takes From His Back Garden
					

English University lecturer Russell Discommode has been using his pandemic downtime to up his astrophotography game. The results are amazing.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 4, 2020)

*The Oldest Living World War II Vet In The U.S. Turns 111*








						Send a Birthday Greeting to the Oldest Living World War II Vet in the U.S. as He Turns 111
					

On September 12, Lawrence Brooks—the oldest living World War II veteran in the USA—will turn 111. Celebrate his birthday and send him a card.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



Happy Birthday and thank you for your service, sir.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 4, 2020)

*New Guinea’s Mysterious Singing Dogs Are Not In Fact Extinct As Scientists Find Their Brothers*








						New Guinea's Mysterious Singing Dogs Are Not Extinct After All – As Scientists Find Their Brothers
					

New Guinea singing dogs and highland dogs are so similar that scientists believe they are the same animal and can breed to save each other.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 5, 2020)

*12-Yr-Old Becomes Best Friend’s “Walking Stick” And Carries Him To School Every Day.*








						12-Yr-Old Becomes Best Friend's "Walking Stick" And Carries Him To School Every Day.
					

When Xu Bingyang's best friend Zhang Ze became physically disabled at just 4 years old, Xu didn't wait to be asked to help him get around. Instead, he vowed to become his friend's "walking stick."




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 5, 2020)

*Teen Athlete Gives Up Race Hopes to Escort Injured Runner Across the Finish Line in Epic Display of Sportsmanship*








						Teen Athlete Gives Up Race Hopes to Escort Injured Runner Across the Finish Line in Epic Display of Sportsmanship
					

Sheridan High School senior Axel Aleman helped an injured competitor in an Indiana running race cross the finish line, together.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 5, 2020)

*Professional cake decorator helps a couple DIY their dream wedding cake after Covid-19 forces them to cancel their plans*








						Professional cake decorator helps a couple DIY their dream wedding cake after Covid-19 forces them to cancel their plans | CNN
					

When the coronavirus pandemic forced Erin and Ben Cohen to change their wedding plans, the New York couple thought their wedding cake dreams were over, until Publix stepped in to help them make their own.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 5, 2020)

*When the runway lights failed, Alaska residents used their car headlights to land a medevac plane*








						When the runway lights failed, Alaska residents used their car headlights to land a medevac plane | CNN
					

In the remote community of Igiugig, Alaska, the expression "it takes a village" rang true last weekend as the community came together to save the life of a child.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 6, 2020)

HONEYBEE VENOM KILLS BREAST CANCER CELLS








						Honeybee venom kills breast cancer cells - Harry Perkins Institute of Medical Research
					

HomeVenom from honeybees found to kill aggressive breast cancer cells – Australian research published in Nature Precision Oncology  Honeybee venom induces cancer cell death in hard to treat triple-negative breast cancer with minimal effect on healthy cells. Using...




					www.perkins.org.au


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 6, 2020)

*Man Visits Kenya For Safari And Ends Up Starting Library For Kids He Met There.*








						Man Visits Kenya For Safari And Ends Up Starting Library For Kids He Met There.
					

In 2018, Roy Austin traveled to Eastern Africa to visit five countries and witness the beautiful wildlife in the region.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 6, 2020)

*It Turns Out Old Hotels Make Perfect Low-Income Housing And This Company is Flip*








						Innovative Renovations of Old Hotels Make Perfect Affordable Housing –Including Great Amenities
					

Low-income housing has been made from an old Days Inn in Missouri, creating studios and one-bedrooms starting at $495.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 6, 2020)

*Hormel Foods to Provide Free College Education to Children of All its 16,000 Employees*








						Hormel Foods to Provide Free College Education to Children of All Its 16,000 Employees
					

Hormel Foods is giving free Community College tuition to any child of its 16,000 employees who graduates high school and meets admission rules.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 6, 2020)

*With Big-Buttons and Easy-to-Use, Seniors Get Video Devices At No Charge To Talk to Family For First Time in Months*








						Seniors Given Free Video Devices With Easy-to-Use Buttons So They Can Talk to Family for First Time in Months
					

The Dreamweaver Foundation has delivered Facebook Portals to 300 seniors in nursing homes in Iowa and Nebraska to connect them with family.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 7, 2020)

*13-Yr-Old Leaps Into Freezing Water To Keep Exhausted Horse From Drowning.*








						13-Yr-Old Leaps Into Freezing Water To Keep Exhausted Horse From Drowning.
					

One of the bravest people Tanya Docwra-Smith knows is Cameron Martin, her friend's son.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 7, 2020)

*Beluga Whales Hear Man Whistling In Kayak And Rush Over For Epic Concert.*








						Beluga Whales Hear Man Whistling In Kayak And Rush Over For Epic Concert.
					

As he paddled he began to sing a wordless tune that he thought sounded like the chirps and whistles belugas are known to make. To his astonishment he was soon joined by a whole pod of whales who wanted to join the concert!




					www.inspiremore.com
				



WOW! This had to be an incredible experience!


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 7, 2020)

*Woman Donates Kidney to The Cop Who Locked Her Up*








						Woman Donates Kidney to the Cop Who Locked Her Up (Watch)
					

Jocelynn James was arrested several times by a Franklin, Alabama officer—but now she's donating her kidney to him, because it saved her life.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 7, 2020)

*High school students create music program for underprivileged kids during the pandemic*








						High school students create music program for underprivileged kids during the pandemic
					

A music program started by two high school students is providing much need support to underprivileged youth during the pandemic. They host virtual music lessons with a focus on emotional wellness.




					6abc.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 8, 2020)

*Electrician Appalled By State Of Elderly Woman’s Home Rallies Community To Fix It.*








						Electrician Appalled By State Of Elderly Woman’s Home Rallies Community To Fix It.
					

Electricians are used to entering people's homes and observing how they live, but when John Kinney of Woburn, Massachusetts, entered the abode of an elderly woman named Gloria, he could not believe his eyes.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 8, 2020)

*After Man Is Swept Out To Sea, Beachgoers Form Human Chain To Save His Life.*








						After Man Is Swept Out To Sea, Beachgoers Form Human Chain To Save His Life.
					

While enjoying a day at the beach in Dorset, England, a man was pulled out to sea by the waves and couldn’t get back.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 8, 2020)

*New York Turned The World’s Largest Garbage Dump Into A Green Oasis of Native Grasses That Also Powers Homes*








						New York Turned the World’s Largest Garbage Dump into a Green Oasis of Native Grasses That Also Powers Homes
					

Staten Island's Freshkills Park is about to open after Fresh Kills, the world's largest landfill, closed down in 2001.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 8, 2020)

This is an adorable video.

*I’m Not Alone. I Have My Cats.*
The star of this short documentary calls himself ‘Catman.’

In the Op-Doc above, we enter the world of an older man living by himself in a small city at the Swiss-Austrian border. Only he’s not alone — he has his two Scottish fold cats, Marmelade and Katyusha. The cats accompany him everywhere: to the bar, to the ski slopes, to the grocery store. As we watch their relationship unfold, the three build a world that’s exclusively and intimately theirs — a reminder that families are whatever we make them out to be. What defines them is love.









						Opinion | I’m Not Alone. I Have My Cats. (Published 2020)
					

The star of this short documentary calls himself ‘Catman.’




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 9, 2020)

*Good Samaritan Goes On Epic Mission To Return Stranger’s Lost Wallet.*








						Good Samaritan Goes On Epic Mission To Return Stranger's Lost Wallet.
					

Dominique Coward was at a gas station in Raytown, Missouri, after work one day in August when he stumbled across a wallet someone else had left behind.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 9, 2020)

*World’s Biggest Rooftop Greenhouse in Montreal is as Big as 3 Football Fields – Now Can Feed 2% of the City*








						World's Biggest Rooftop Greenhouse in Montreal is as Big as 3 Football Fields – Now Can Feed 2% of the City
					

In Quebec, the world's largest rooftop hydroponic greenhouse by Lufa Farms can feed nearly 2% of the Montreal population every week.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 9, 2020)

*Woman Who Lost Wedding Ring Shortly After Getting Married Rediscovers It Days Before 40th Anniversary*








						Woman Who Lost Wedding Ring Shortly After Getting Married Rediscovers It Days Before 40th Anniversary
					

It has been 37 years since Paula lost her wedding ring in her yard—but she has now been reunited with the band in time for her anniversary.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 10, 2020)

*Man With No Arms Can’t Find Job So He Takes Up Archery And Inspires The World.*








						Man With No Arms Can’t Find Job So He Takes Up Archery And Inspires The World.
					

In his 37 years, Matt Stutzman of Fairfield, Iowa, has never once wished he looked the same as everyone else.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 10, 2020)

*He Designed a Mountain Bike To Give Freedom and Fresh Air Back to People With Disabilities, Like Himself*








						He Designed a Mountain Bike to Bring Adventure Back to People With Disabilities – Like Himself
					

The Bowhead Reach is a Canadian bicycle designed by Christian Bagg to help those with physical limitations go mountain biking.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 11, 2020)

*Boy Donates 22,000 Diapers To Single Moms Using Funds From His Lemonade Stand*








						Boy Donates 22,000 Diapers to Single Moms Using Funds From His Lemonade Stand
					

11-year-old Cartier Carey from Hampton, Virginia has donated 22,000 diapers to single moms this summer. The money came from selling lemonade.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 11, 2020)

*Lucky Dog Gets Adopted By Oil Rig Worker Who Found Him Swimming 135 Miles From Thai Coast*








						Lucky Dog Gets Adopted By Oil Rig Worker Who Found Him Swimming 135 Miles From Thai Coast
					

Oil rig offshore planner Vitisak Payalaw was part of the team who rescued Payalaw the dog 135 miles off the Thai coast from an oil rig.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 11, 2020)

*Solar-Powered Panels Pull Water Out of the Air For Navajo Families Who Have None*








						Solar-Powered Panels Pull Water Out of the Air For Navajo Families Who Have None
					

Zero Mass Water is bringing Source Hydropanels to the Navajo Nation in a pilot project that uses solar power to turn air into water.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 11, 2020)

*Nurse in wheelchair working as a COVID-19 frontline hero surprised with $1 million*








						Nurse in wheelchair working as a COVID-19 frontline hero surprised with $1 million
					

Andrea Dalzell is surprised with $1M for her work as a nurse and advocacy for people with disabilities.




					www.goodmorningamerica.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 12, 2020)

*Non-profit band keeps the music alive for Miami seniors facing isolation during the pandemic*








						Non-profit band keeps the music alive for Miami seniors facing isolation during the pandemic | CNN
					

As the coronavirus continues to force social restrictions, Florida musician Marisel Lopez and her band, Algo Nuevo, provide the rhythm to keep isolated seniors upbeat.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 12, 2020)

*Former Marine cheers medical workers every morning after their overnight shift caring for Covid-19 patients*








						Former Marine cheers medical workers every morning after their overnight shift caring for Covid-19 patients | CNN
					

After wrapping a grueling 12-hour, overnight shift helping patients fight the coronavirus, nurses at Kaiser Permanente Downey Medical Center in Downey, California, cheer as they leave work




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 12, 2020)

*Artist Uses Passion For Incredible Photorealistic Drawings To Raise $425K For Charity.*








						Artist Uses Passion For Incredible Photorealistic Drawings To Raise $425K For Charity.
					

It wouldn't be surprising to hear Keegan Hall has been mistaken for a photographer before. After all, his drawings of star athletes are so intricate they look like photos!




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 12, 2020)

*The Incredible Story You May Not Know About Steve Buscemi On 9/11.*








						The Incredible Story You May Not Know About Steve Buscemi On 9/11.
					

It’s been 19 years since the September 11 attacks on the World Trade Center, and people across the country are keeping their promise to never forget that day.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 13, 2020)

*Landscaping Pros Have Been Giving Free Lawn Care Services to Healthcare Workers and Military Families*








						Landscaping Pros Have Been Giving Free Lawn Care Services to Healthcare Workers, Relieving Their Stress
					

Project Evergreen helps landscaping professionals like Weed Man volunteers mow lawns for frontline workers to ease their stress.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 13, 2020)

*An 80-year-old vanished on a hike. Days later, he showed up at a news conference about his disappearance.*


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/09/10/missing-hiker-england-reunited-family/


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 14, 2020)

*Tattooist Changes Lives For Cancer Survivors And Amputees With Realistic Body Art.*








						Come brighten the world and spread hope with us - InspireMore
					

Are you tired of negative media? So are we. At InspireMore, we are making the world a little brighter, one story at a time. Come and see what we're all about.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



This is interesting. I’m not into tattoos and have certainly never thought of using them in this way. However, they look very realistic and I can understand how they could make people feel better about themselves.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 15, 2020)

*Rare Turtles Known For Their Permanent Smiles Saved From Extinction in Myanmar*








						Rare Turtles Known For Their Permanent Smiles Saved From Extinction in Myanmar
					

In Myanmar, rare smiling turtles have been saved from the brink of extinction thanks to conservation initiatives by the WCS and others.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 15, 2020)

*72-Yr-Old Slays Opening Speech At Care Center With Hilarious Take On Aging.*








						72-Yr-Old Slays Opening Speech At Care Center With Hilarious Take On Aging.
					

Getting old can be challenging, but like everything else, it's easier if you maintain your sense of humor!




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 15, 2020)

*Puppy Goes Bananas When Man Who Saved His Life Shows Up To Adopt Him.*








						Puppy Goes Bananas When Man Who Saved His Life Shows Up To Adopt Him.
					

He knew he had to come back!




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 15, 2020)

Post moved to its own thread here:








						Have you tried any travel challenges that led to something more than you imagined?
					

I love this story! https://www.inspiremore.com/colleen-and-wynn-radke-waterfalls/  When life gave them lemons, they made lemonade. What a wonderful summer of memories they will take with them for the rest of their lives! This made me think that many TUGgers have probably done something similar...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 16, 2020)

*Scientists Find Only The Third Manta Ray Nursery in the World, “Right Under Our Nose” Off Florida Coast*








						Scientists Find Only The Third Manta Ray Nursery in the World, “Right Under Our Nose” Off Florida Coast
					

The third manta ray nursery ever discovered has been identified off the busy coast of South Florida, near Juno Beach and St. Lucie Inlet.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 16, 2020)

*2 Homeless Men Clean California Street Every Day Out Of Love For Their Community.*


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 17, 2020)

*This Volkswagen-Backed Startup is Building a Revolutionary Battery for Electric Cars*








						This Volkswagen-Backed Startup is Building a Revolutionary Battery for Electric Cars
					

Wtih backing from Volkswagen and Bill Gates, QuantumScape is building a revolutionary new electric car battery from solid-state technology.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 17, 2020)

*Caring Conservation Programs Have Prevented At Least 48 Animal Extinctions, Says Study*








						Caring Conservation Programs Have Prevented At Least 48 Animal Extinctions, Says Study
					

Since 1993, 48 different species of mammals and birds have been saved from extinction by conservation efforts by NGOs, zoos, and governments.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2020)

*Española boy battling illness gets his wish: A new camper for him and his family *


Saw this on the local news last night, and today in our local paper. (How do I insert like everyone else does to show the picture, title and a few sentences?)

https://www.santafenewmexican.com/n...cle_76ef92fe-f76f-11ea-b430-c36fa82f3b75.html


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 18, 2020)

*Woman donates more than 7,500 pet oxygen masks after rescuing dog from wildfires*








						Woman donates over 7,500 pet oxygen masks after rescuing dog from wildfires
					

Debra Jo Chiapuzio worked as a medical tattoo artist for burn victims like firefighters before founding the nonprofit Emma Zen Foundation.




					www.today.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 18, 2020)

*Her Dad’s Food Truck Made Just $6 in a Day, So She Asked Twitter For Help – And Hundreds Came To the Rescue*








						Her Dad's Food Truck Made Just $6 in a Day, So She Asked Twitter For Help - And Hundreds Came To the Rescue
					

Giselle Aviles shared a tweet to help her dad Elias get new customers to his Humble, Texas food truck Taqueria El Torito.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 18, 2020)

This is an update to post #318 above. This is just one more reason I love Dave Grohl. Can you imagine how special this interaction will be to her when this little 10 year old girl becomes a young adult and the memories she will carry throughout her life! 








						UPDATE: Dave Grohl Wrote a Theme Song For the 10-Year-Old Girl He's Been Engaging In Drum Battles
					

10-year-old drummer Nandi Bushell challenged Dave Grohl to a drum battle... now he's written her a song befitting of a young superstar.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 18, 2020)

*9-Yr-Old Sees Homeless On Youtube And Drains Savings Account To Help Them*








						9-Yr-Old Sees Homeless On Youtube And Drains Savings Account To Help Them
					

Like a lot of kids, Nathan Simons loves to watch videos on YouTube. Understandably, his dad was worried about the content, but he was blown away when Nathan came to him to discuss homelessness after one of the videos.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 18, 2020)

*This Great-Grandma Took Up Running At 100 And Now She’s Smashing World Records!*








						This Great-Grandma Took Up Running At 100 And Now She's Smashing World Records!
					

Until a few years ago, Julia Hawkins of Baton Rouge, Louisiana, didn't care much for running.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 19, 2020)

*How Big Companies Are Helping to Fix a Shortage of Poll Workers in the US*








						How Big Companies Are Helping to Fix a Shortage of Poll Workers in the US
					

Leading U.S. companies including Old Navy and Warby Parker are helping fix a potential shortage of election poll workers and poll locations.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 19, 2020)

*Good News in History September 19*








						Good News in History September 19 - Good News Network
					

This daily column at GNN.org features all the good news, anniversaries and notable birthdays from this day in history—September 19.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



It turns out that September 19 has had quite a few memorable events. For Tuggers, the biggest may be the birth of the emoticon in 1982. I was also a big fan of _The Mary Tyler Moore Show_ and Neil Youngs‘ _After the Gold Rush_.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 19, 2020)

*Training program launched to help people who access social care to enjoy table tennis*








						Training program launched to help people who access social care to enjoy table tennis » Good News Shared
					

A unique free training program has been launched by Community Integrated Care to help people who access social care to enjoy table tennis. The charity has developed Care to Play with the aim of inspiring care workers and families to promote this accessible, adaptable and socially distanced...




					goodnewsshared.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 19, 2020)

*The Pink Foundation Transforms the Lives of At-Risk Bulgarian Youth with Afterschool Programmes*








						The Pink Foundation Transforms the Lives of At-Risk Bulgarian Youth with Afterschool Programmes » Good News Shared
					

The Pink Foundation has worked to enact long-lasting positive change in the lives of hundreds of at-risk children and youth.




					goodnewsshared.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 19, 2020)

*When a man heard that farmers were destroying unsold produce, he arranged for trucks to deliver tons of it to food banks*








						When a man heard that farmers were destroying unsold produce, he arranged for trucks to deliver tons of it to food banks | CNN
					

George Ahearn, who grew up in the farming town of Othello, Washington, co-founded EastWest Food Rescue after learning that Covid-19 was costing local farmers so much business that they were willing to destroy their crops.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 19, 2020)

*Man Who Didn’t Want Pets Is Adopted By Abandoned Kitten And Their Bond Is Beautiful.*








						Man Who Didn’t Want Pets Is Adopted By Abandoned Kitten And Their Bond Is Beautiful.
					

It often seems like homeless animals have a way of choosing their humans instead of the other way around.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 19, 2020)

*625,000 essential workers are now eligible for free college in Michigan*








						625,000 essential workers are now eligible for free college in Michigan
					

Essential workers who worked during the height of the COVID-19 lockdown and don't have a degree are eligible for free college in Michigan.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2020)

*Santa Fe man helps get homemade desks to kids for virtual learning*










						Santa Fe man helps get homemade desks to kids for virtual learning
					

It was a race to set up virtual learning spaces for students getting ready for a new way of learning this fall. For some it was harder than others.




					www.koat.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 20, 2020)

*Girl Scout Takes A Stand Against Stress*








						Girl Scout Takes A Stand Against Stress
					

Girl Scout Lucy Stimson addressed the growing problem with stress in her community by taking a stand to help others while earning Gold Award.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 20, 2020)

*After Cancer She Started Driving Uber, Using Tips to Make Sandwiches For the Homeless–Now a 24-yo Rider is Her BFF*








						After Cancer She Started Driving Uber, Using Tips to Make Sandwiches For the Homeless–Now a 24-yo Rider is Her BFF
					

Kerry Wiles and Ryan Caldwall have been making and handing out meals to the homeless community in Tennesse while on Lyft and Uber drives.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 20, 2020)

someone finally came and took my free four person hottub, aftr three no shows that dragged on and on


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 21, 2020)

*Excited Scientists Make Type-2 Diabetes Breakthrough With First-Ever Glimpse At How Protein Behind Disease Works*








						Excited Scientists Make Type-2 Diabetes Breakthrough With First-Ever Glimpse At How Protein Behind Disease Works
					

Scientists have observed the architecture of amyloid fibrils for the first time. This could lead to a breakthrough in Type 2 diabetes treatment.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 21, 2020)

*911 Dispatcher Saves Lives of Baby and 71-Year-Old Man Who Stopped Breathing in One Shift: 'A True Hero'*








						911 Dispatcher Saves Lives of Baby and 71-Year-Old Man Who Stopped Breathing in One Shift: 'A True Hero'
					

McKenzie Davis assisted in resuscitating two people in the span of an hour by providing CPR instructions over the phone, according to the Flagler County Sheriff's Office




					people.com
				



You know this is their job and what they are trained to do, but it’s still kind of amazing that a 21 year old saved 2 lives in less than an hour! I think the word “hero” is fitting.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 21, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> someone finally came and took my free four person hottub, aftr three no shows that dragged on and on


I don't put stuff out and say first come, first served -- but totally understand why people do. It can be very time consuming just giving something away!  Good for you!!


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 22, 2020)

*Billionaire Fulfills Dream Of Giving Away Entire $8B Fortune While He’s Still Alive.*








						Billionaire Fulfills Dream Of Giving Away Entire $8B Fortune While He's Still Alive.
					

As the old adage goes, money can't buy happiness. But Charles "Chuck" Feeney knows firsthand that it can be used to make the world a better place!




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 22, 2020)

*Blind teen swimmer and guide dog make 'perfect pair' in Paralympics quest*








						Blind teen swimmer and guide dog make ‘perfect pair’ in Paralympics quest
					

Anastasia Pagonis hopes to win gold for the USA in the 2021 Paralympics in Tokyo.




					www.today.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 23, 2020)

*Losing the COVID 19-Pounds (of Weight Gain): Slimming Strategies for Post-Lockdown Renewal*








						Losing the COVID 19-Pounds (of Weight Gain): Slimming Strategies for Post-Lockdown Renewal
					

With coronavirus lockdowns still in affect across the world, here's GNN's guide to 9 health and fitness tips for losing the "Covid 19 (lbs)."




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 23, 2020)

*First Ever Perfectly-Preserved Extinct Ice Age Cave Bear Discovered by Reindeer Herders in the Russian Arctic*








						First Ever Perfectly-Preserved Extinct Ice Age Cave Bear Discovered by Reindeer Herders in the Russian Arctic
					

Herders in Siberia discoverd the remains of a mummified cave bear encased in permafrost with its nose and soft organs perfectly intact.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 23, 2020)

*Lonely Widower Puts Up a Poster Asking For Friends—And is Flooded With Messages From New Pals*








						Lonely Widower Puts Up a Poster Asking For Friends—And is Flooded With Messages From New Pals
					

Tony Williams of Altons, England put up a poster asking for friends after his wife died. Now he has thousands of new pals around the world.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 23, 2020)

*Friends’ Weekly Zoom Call Turns Into Rescue Mission When Woman Starts Having Stroke.*








						Friends’ Weekly Zoom Call Turns Into Rescue Mission When Woman Starts Having Stroke.
					

Every week since the start of the shut-downs, Dorothy Farris of Palos Verdes, California sits down for a ZOOM call with her four best friends.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Panina (Sep 23, 2020)

Conjoined Michigan twins separated in 11-hour surgery


https://www.foxnews.com/health/conjoined-twin-girls-separated-michigan


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 23, 2020)

New York Ad Executive gets laid off. Now, he mows senior’s lawns for free.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 24, 2020)

*Older People Became Younger, With ‘Meaningful’ Mental And Physical Improvement Since 1990, Says Study*








						Older People Became Younger, With ‘Meaningful’ Mental And Physical Improvement Since 1990, Says Study
					

A University of Jyväskylä study finds that, over the past three decades, older people have shown improved body and brain function.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 24, 2020)

*Teen Builds Over 100 Desks To Help Other Students With Virtual Schooling.*








						Teen Builds Over 100 Desks To Help Other Students With Virtual Schooling.
					

In the midst of the COVID-19 pandemic, more people are setting up home offices and classrooms than ever before.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 25, 2020)

*Bodybuilder With Cystic Fibrosis Inspires 1000s With His Journey To Health.*








						Bodybuilder With Cystic Fibrosis Inspires 1000s With His Journey To Health.
					

Not too long ago, Jared Wells of Utica, New York, had all but given up on life.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



I’ll try to think about this guy the next time I don’t want to go for my walk!


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 25, 2020)

*Pro Golfer’s “Hangry Project” Gives Florida Skater Kids Food And “A Safe Space.”*








						Pro Golfer's “Hangry Project” Gives Florida Skater Kids Food And “A Safe Space.”
					

When many people have a bad day at work, they find a way to blow off steam and hope the next morning will be better.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 26, 2020)

*Generous Boss Gives 10 Million to His Staff Saying ‘Thank You’ As He Retires*








						Generous Boss Gives $12.7 Million to His Staff, Saying ‘Thank You’ As He Retires
					

David Stevens, co-founder of the motor insurance company Admiral, has given a retirement farewell gift to his staff: £10 million.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 26, 2020)

*89-year-old pizza delivery driver gets $12,000 tip surprise from 'TikTok Family'*








						89-year-old pizza delivery driver gets $12,000 tip surprise from 'TikTok Family' | CNN
					

The tables quickly turned for an 89-year-old pizza delivery driver who received a surprise delivery of his own from "regulars" on his route -- a $12,000 tip.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 26, 2020)

*McDonald's Employee Shows Act Of Kindness To Mother In Tears In Drive-Thru*








						McDonald's Employee Shows Act Of Kindness To Mother In Tears In Drive-Thru
					

For Brittany Reed of Waynesville, Ohio, it was one of those days. Between doctor's appointments, football practices and school, she made a spot decision: dinner would be at McDonald's.




					www.sunnyskyz.com
				



I love this, “He made this stressed out momma pause for a moment and realize this is exactly what we parents are trying to do, raise great humans.”


----------



## geoand (Sep 26, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> *McDonald's Employee Shows Act Of Kindness To Mother In Tears In Drive-Thru*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Momma & the employee are


Rolltydr said:


> *McDonald's Employee Shows Act Of Kindness To Mother In Tears In Drive-Thru*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Momma & the Employee are examples of 2 fine people.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 27, 2020)

*Tennessee High School Students Collect 10K Face Masks For Those in Need, Sharing Advice For Other Youth*








						Tennessee High School Students Collect 10K Face Masks For Those in Need, Sharing Advice For Other Youth
					

Led by Ben Beard, Tennessee students at Independence High School collected over 10K face masks for Mask Now TN.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 28, 2020)

*After Giving Her Last $20 To Stranger, Cashier Is Blown Away By Neighbors’ Response.*








						After Giving Her Last $20 To Stranger, Cashier Is Blown Away By Neighbors’ Response.
					

Have you ever gone to pay for something at a store, only to realize you forgot your wallet?




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 28, 2020)

*Cop Sees Walmart Employee Walking In Scorching Heat And Returns With Special Gift.*








						Cop Sees Walmart Employee Walking In Scorching Heat And Returns With Special Gift.
					

Dennis Rowe is a police officer in Hapeville, Georgia. He was working an off-duty job recently when he noticed a man walking home from work on a scorching summer day.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 28, 2020)

*80-Yr-Old With Dementia Creates Musical Masterpiece Using Just 4 Notes.*








						80-Yr-Old With Dementia Creates Musical Masterpiece Using Just 4 Notes.
					

When someone you love has dementia, it can feel like they're slowly drifting away.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



This is beautiful. I almost posted it in @AwayWeGo ’s Song of theDay thread.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 29, 2020)

*Dads Come Together To Build Free Desks For Kids In Need.*








						Dads Come Together To Build Free Desks For Kids In Need.
					

Virtual learning amid the novel coronavirus pandemic has put some students at a disadvantage, as not every family can afford the supplies they need to work from home.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 29, 2020)

*Researchers develop biomimetic hand prosthesis uniquely similar to a human hand*








						Researchers develop biomimetic hand prosthesis uniquely similar to a human hand
					

In the current issue of Science Robotics, researchers from Istituto Italiano di Tecnologia (IIT- Italian Institute of Technology) and Centro Protesi INAIL in Italy reported on their ability to replicate the key biological properties of the human hand: natural synergistic and adaptable movement...




					techxplore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 29, 2020)

*This $1 hearing aid could treat millions with hearing loss*




__





						Science | AAAS
					






					www.sciencemag.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 30, 2020)

*Kroger Gave a Job to Homeless Woman Who Slept in Their Parking Lot: ‘I Wish We Had 120 Like Her!’*








						Kroger Gave a Job to Homeless Woman Who Slept in Their Parking Lot: 'I Wish We Had 120 Like Her!'
					

LaShenda Williams has gone from sleeping in the parking lot of a Tennessee Krogers to working there. Now she has a home, and a work 'family.'




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



Sometimes, people just need a chance. This is a very heartwarming story about such a person, and it also says volumes about the character of the lady who gave her that chance.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 30, 2020)

There’s a new weapon against covid-19. And it’s dogs.


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 1, 2020)

*Soldiers Fall In Love With 4 Dogs Overseas And Fly Them 4,000 Miles To Forever Homes.*








						Soldiers Fall In Love With 4 Dogs Overseas And Fly Them 4,000 Miles To Forever Homes.
					

Sgt. Corina Kimball has always found comfort in the dogs she meets while serving overseas.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



I enjoyed reading this story this morning. Two different soldiers in two different locations each saved two dogs who showed up at their bases one day. They loved and cared for them  and ended up flying them home to be part of their families. A sweet story to read with my first cup of coffee. Then, as I was coming to the end of the story, the last photo hit me. There was another dog in a rocking chair that belonged to one of the families. I zoomed in a little. Yep, it was a papillon. And, it looked almost exactly like our Calypso that we lost to health problems a little over a year ago. Here is the photo from the article and below it is Calypso. God, I miss her!


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 1, 2020)

*16-Yr-Old Rallies Community To Send Food And Supplies To Hurricane Survivors.*








						16-Yr-Old Rallies Community To Send Food And Supplies To Hurricane Survivors.
					

Mackenzie Hinson has been helping families in need since she was 10 years old.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 1, 2020)

*Farmers Team Up With Local Chefs To Preserve Mexico’s Ancient Floating Farms.*








						Farmers Team Up With Local Chefs To Preserve Mexico's Ancient Floating Farms.
					

Some of best-tasting produce in North America can be found "floating" in Mexico.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 2, 2020)

*Cop Turns Bomb Squad Truck Into Mobile Supply Station For Homeless Amid Pandemic.*








						Cop Turns Bomb Squad Truck Into Mobile Supply Station For Homeless Amid Pandemic.
					

Jim Barrett of Hartford, Connecticut, may have retired from the military, but that doesn't mean he's stopped serving.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 2, 2020)

*Dog Stuck In 30-Ft Sinkhole Saved Thanks To Mountain Bikers And Beef Jerky.*








						Dog Stuck In 30-Ft Sinkhole Saved Thanks To Mountain Bikers And Beef Jerky.
					

Helping the helpless is one of the most rewarding efforts a person can make.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 2, 2020)

*It’s Official: Study Finds That Watching Cute Animals Is Good For Your Health*








						It's Official: Study Finds That Watching Cute Animals is Good for Your Health
					

In a 2020 study from the University of Leeds and Western Australia Tourism, it's been found that watching cute animals is good for our health.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 3, 2020)

*70 plus animals rescued, cleared out of Baldwin County Animal Shelter*








						70 plus animals rescued, cleared out of Baldwin County Animal Shelter
					

BALDWIN COUNTY, Ala. (WKRG) — The Baldwin County Animal Shelter reports 70 plus animals from its shelter have been rescued, leaving its facilities entirely cleared out. The organization is so excit…




					www.wkrg.com
				



Baldwin County is the coastal county in Alabama that includes Gulf Shores and Orange Beach.


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 3, 2020)

*Want to Know Where The Best Fall Colors Are in Your Area? Check Out This Interactive U.S. Map*








						Want to Know Where The Best Fall Colors Are in Your Area? Check Out This Interactive U.S. Map
					

An interactive, digital map from SmokyMountains.com lets you see where the best fall colors are in the USA.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 4, 2020)

*NKY mailman hailed as hero for rescuing woman along route*








						NKY mailman hailed as hero for rescuing woman along route
					

“I wouldn’t consider myself a hero... I just consider myself to be a neighbor that’s just looking out after other neighbors in the neighborhood.”




					www.fox19.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 4, 2020)

*Custodian Gives Teacher Powerful Lesson In How Brilliance Can Be Found Anywhere.*








						Custodian Gives Teacher Powerful Lesson In How Brilliance Can Be Found Anywhere.
					

Teachers are naturals when it comes to spotting potential — and not just in their students!




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 5, 2020)

*Over 15,000 children's homes surprised with free Wi-Fi amid COVID-19 pandemic*








						Over 15,000 children's homes surprised with free Wi-Fi amid COVID-19 pandemic
					

Many households are without internet access due to racial, economic and geographic inequalities.




					www.goodmorningamerica.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 5, 2020)

*Missing His Hugs, Quarantined Kids Honor The Veteran Who Spent Thousands of Hours Mentoring Them in School*








						Missing His Hugs, Quarantined Kids Honor the Veteran Who Spent Thousands of Hours Mentoring Them in School
					

Grandpa Ron Jacobson, who spent years hugging school children, was honored by them for volunteering at Cle Elum-Roslyn Elementary School.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 6, 2020)

*A Fisherman Has a Decade-Long Friendship With a Blind Seal Who Follows Him Each Day*








						A Fisherman Has a Decade-Long Friendship With a Blind Seal Who Follows Him Each Day
					

Isle of Man fisherman Nicholas Lewis has an adorable friend. He's known Shauna the seal since she was a pup–she follows his boat each day.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 7, 2020)

*Greek Athlete Carries Disabled Woman Up Mount Olympus–Fulfilling her Lifelong Dream*








						Greek Athlete Carries Disabled Woman Up Mount Olympus, Fulfilling Her Lifelong Dream
					

Marios Giannakou took his friend Eleftheria Tosiou up Mount Olympus in a specially modified backpack to help her reach her dream.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Brett (Oct 7, 2020)

*Book donations from across the U.S. after hurricane destroys school library*

https://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-new...hurricane-destroys-school-library-93194821526

I'd be willing to donate some used *e*books ....


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 7, 2020)

Brett said:


> *Book donations from across the U.S. after hurricane destroys school library*
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-new...hurricane-destroys-school-library-93194821526
> 
> I'd be willing to donate some used *e*books ....


That’s all I could do. I’ve already donated all the hardcovers I owned with the exception of a few autographed copies.


----------



## Brett (Oct 8, 2020)

*A 12-year-old cut 50 lawns for free for those in need — and used the tips to feed the homeless*
https://www.pilotonline.com/governm...0201007-yrvik5pdpjhtjlqad3mjgmsiee-story.html


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 8, 2020)

*World-Class Musician Plays Piano For 1st Time In 20 Yrs Thanks To Bionic Gloves.*








						World-Class Musician Plays Piano For 1st Time In 20 Yrs Thanks To Bionic Gloves.
					

João Carlos Martins is a renowned Brazilian musician and conductor, but because of a degenerative disease, he hasn't been able to play the piano with both hands and all of his fingers in decades.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 8, 2020)

Brett said:


> *A 12-year-old cut 50 lawns for free for those in need — and used the tips to feed the homeless*
> https://www.pilotonline.com/governm...0201007-yrvik5pdpjhtjlqad3mjgmsiee-story.html


I’ve read about that organization before. They seem to be doing very good work and Phoenix is one fine young man!


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 9, 2020)

*Houston Rockets' Russell Westbrook leaves $8,000 tip for bubble hotel staff*








						Report: Westbrook leaves $8K tip for hotel staff
					

On his way out of the NBA bubble, Rockets star Russell Westbrook left the housekeepers at the Grand Floridian hotel an $8,000 tip, the Dallas Morning News reported.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 9, 2020)

*‘Heartwarming moment’: Dog saved from cliff in Bridgers*








						‘Heartwarming moment’: Dog saved from cliff in Bridgers
					

After five days of searching, Dan Gabel finally spotted something along the cliffs in the Bridger Mountain Range.




					www.bozemandailychronicle.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 10, 2020)

*She raised $85,000 for Covid-19 relief by climbing all 58 of Colorado's 14,000 feet peaks*








						She raised $85,000 for Covid-19 relief by climbing all 58 of Colorado's 14,000 feet peaks | CNN
					

Like many of us, Brittney Woodrum had a lot of plans for 2020. The University of Denver graduate student was going to travel the world and continue her work for the various NGO's she'd been working for before graduate school.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Brett (Oct 11, 2020)

*Woman Takes Bar Exam While in Labor, Gives Birth, Then Finishes Test*

https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loc...labor-gives-birth-then-finishes-test/2351738/


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 11, 2020)

*Nobel Peace Prize goes to World Food Program for efforts to combat hunger*


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/nobel-peace-prize-2020-winner-world-food-program/2020/10/09/8541c412-08e0-11eb-8719-0df159d14794_story.html


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 11, 2020)

Brett said:


> *Woman Takes Bar Exam While in Labor, Gives Birth, Then Finishes Test*
> 
> https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loc...labor-gives-birth-then-finishes-test/2351738/


Wow! That’s the kind of lawyer you would want on your side!


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 13, 2020)

*Couple Turns Barren English Estate Into Conservation Eden, Rewilding to Attract Rare Species of Astonishing Biodiversity*








						Couple Turns Barren English Estate into Conservation Eden, Rewilding to Attract Rare Species of Astonishing Biodiversity
					

To avoid bankruptcy, Knepp Estate, an old English farming estate began one of England's largest and most successful rewilding projects.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 13, 2020)

*Grieving Dog Owner Gets Sweet Surprise From Pet Food Company After Asking For Refund.*








						Grieving Dog Owner Gets Sweet Surprise From Pet Food Company After Asking For Refund.
					

There's customer service, and then there's treating your customers as if they're part of the family.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



What a great and caring company!


----------



## Brett (Oct 14, 2020)

*Peru reopens Machu Picchu for a Japanese tourist who waited for seven months*
https://www.seattletimes.com/life/t...japanese-tourist-who-waited-for-seven-months/


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 14, 2020)

Brett said:


> *Peru reopens Machu Picchu for a Japanese tourist who waited for seven months*
> https://www.seattletimes.com/life/t...japanese-tourist-who-waited-for-seven-months/


Wow! Talk about something being worth the wait! His patience and diligence certainly paid off.


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 15, 2020)

*Struggling ice cream shop that employs people with special needs gets surprise grant*








						Struggling ice cream shop that employs people with special needs gets surprise grant
					

Howdy Homemade in Dallas, Texas is known for its original, delicious flavors, but also its public service mission.




					www.today.com


----------



## TTSDavid (Oct 15, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> I want to start a thread that is nothing but good news. I comment here on TUG frequently, usually in response to posts from others and I’m not shy about my opinions.. I rarely start a thread. But, I read a story today that renewed my faith in humanity and in this country.
> 
> So, I’m going to start and I hope many of you will follow with your own posts of good news. There is plenty of good news out there because there are a lot of good people out there. Let’s post some of it here so we TUGgers can read something that will make us feel good and remind us that a lot of great people are performing a lot of acts of kindness every day. The media does report it. We just need to read it.
> 
> ...


This story is incredible!!
It is very nice to know that there is good news in the world because the TV often shows just negative news.


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 16, 2020)

*Barber Travels Across Country To Give Free Haircuts To People In Need.*








						Barber Travels Across Country To Give Free Haircuts To People In Need.
					

To pay his bills, Joshua Santiago of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, drives for Uber. When he's not working, he's pursuing what he's passionate about and finding a sense of purpose. Even better, he's helping people in need!




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 17, 2020)

*71-Yr-Old Gardener Becomes Internet’s “Vegetable King” With Adorable Twitter Updates.*








						71-Yr-Old Gardener Becomes Internet's “Vegetable King” With Adorable Twitter Updates.
					

These days it seems like we're all craving a bit of normalcy. After all, just remembering that life can be simple and fun is a huge comfort during tumultuous times.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



If any of you have a love/hate relationship with Twitter (I’m guilty), maybe try following this guy. No contentious issues from him. Just simple gardening fun.


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 18, 2020)

*Customers Jump Up To Help Run Restaurant When Chef is Left Alone After Staff Emergency: ‘Beautiful to witness’*








						Customers Jump Up to Help Run Restaurant When Chef is Left Alone After Staff Emergency: ‘Beautiful to witness’
					

Huntly, New Zealand restaurant customers jumped in to help when Thai Food Huntly lost most of its staff on a busy Friday night.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 18, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> *71-Yr-Old Gardener Becomes Internet’s “Vegetable King” With Adorable Twitter Updates.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lord knows I could use some distraction in my Twitter feed.


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 18, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/covid-pandemic-helped-depression/2020/10/09/59bfd000-e7a6-11ea-970a-64c73a1c2392_story.html
		


This article brings an interesting perspective to the pandemic and how many of us may actually be feeling less stress now than we did when things were “normal”. I am retired now so I don’t have the stress of a job or worrying about not having a job. Still, I do have some anxiety issues which can be triggered in social situations, traffic, etc., and so the slower pace and reduced need to socialize is actually calming to me. That doesn’t mean I want it to continue, I certainly do not. I miss traveling and eating out in restaurants tremendously! But, not being able to do those things doesn’t cause me stress. I just can’t do them right now but will be able to again, hopefully, in the not too distant future. Meanwhile, I can enjoy having a little less stress in my life.


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 19, 2020)

*First Firefighting Robot in America Just Helped to Put Out a Blaze in Downtown Los Angeles*








						First Firefighting Robot in America Just Helped to Put Out a Blaze in Downtown Los Angeles
					

The RS3 had been on its way to a press conference debut when it was deployed on its first firefighting mission—and it was wildly successful.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 20, 2020)

FLFR crew treats elderly Army vet suffering from heat exhaustion, cut his grass
					

FORT LAUDERDALE, FLA. (WSVN) - Some dedicated firefighters and paramedics became a lawn crew after they responded to a Fort Lauderdale home to help an...




					wsvn.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 21, 2020)

Pets for the Elderly aims to bridge ‘isolation gap’ during the pandemic
					

The nonprofit is expanding to offer not just discounted adoption fees but financial assistance with veterinary care, food, grooming and other expenses.




					www.today.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 21, 2020)

National Zoo’s baby panda is growing, crawling and ‘packing on the pounds’


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2020/10/20/baby-panda-grows-crawls-national-zoo/


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 22, 2020)

*Targeted delivery of anti-inflammatory therapy shows promise in slowing progression of multiple sclerosis*








						Targeted delivery of anti-inflammatory therapy shows promise in slowing progression of multiple sclerosis
					

By ADRIANNA MacPHERSON




					www.folio.ca


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 23, 2020)

*Tiny Chihuahua With a Huge Heart is Named the American Humane Hero Dog of the Year*








						Tiny Chihuahua With a Huge Heart is Named the American Humane Hero Dog of the Year
					

The 2020 American Humane Hero Dog Awards winners have just been revealed. Come meet the winners, including teeny Chihuahua MacKenzie.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 24, 2020)

New tool can diagnose strokes with a smartphone | Penn State University


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 26, 2020)

*Domino’s Owner Starts Chatting With Homeless Man — And Ends Up Offering Him A Job!*








						Domino's Owner Starts Chatting With Homeless Man — And Ends Up Offering Him A Job!
					

Rishi Sharma was heading to work one day when he came across a man using a pizza box as a sign, asking for spare change.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 28, 2020)

I’ve always like Jamie Foxx as an entertainer. It’s good to know that he was also a kind and caring brother. 








						"I Learned How To Live." Jamie Foxx Pays Tribute To Late Sister With Moving Memorial.
					

Actor and singer Jamie Foxx has played many roles throughout his career, but the one he'll never forget? Being DeOndra Dixon's older brother.




					www.inspiremore.com
				











						Jamie Foxx ‘learned how to live’ from younger sister with Down syndrome
					

The world knows Jamie Foxx as an Oscar-winning actor and a Grammy-winning musician, but he’s also a family man who’s especially close to his younger half-sister, DeOndra Dixon, who has Down syndrome. NBC senior national correspondent Kate Snow spoke with the siblings for an upcoming Dateline...




					www.today.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 29, 2020)

*Stranger Steps Up To Pay For Overwhelmed Teacher’s Cart Full Of School Supplies.*








						Stranger Steps Up To Pay For Overwhelmed Teacher's Cart Full Of School Supplies.
					

Just in case you've forgotten, here's a reminder: There are thousands of good people out there doing kind deeds every day!




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 31, 2020)

*A Kitten Named Lennon Rescued on John Lennon Drive is Now Playing Big Brother to Another Stray Kitty–Ringo*








						A Kitten Named Lennon Rescued on John Lennon Drive is Now Playing Big Brother to Another Stray Kitty–Ringo
					

Two Liverpool rescue kittens have become best friends at a local RSPCA center. Their names? Ringo and Lennon.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



If you know me at all, you know I had to post this one!


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 31, 2020)

*Sick Dog Goes On Epic Quest To Complete Bucket List And Live Life To Fullest.*








						Sick Dog Goes On Epic Quest To Complete Bucket List And Live Life To Fullest.
					

When Jenny Leech first spotted a picture of the geriatric dog who'd been abandoned at a Walmart in Joliet, Illinois, her heart went out to him.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



And he hasn’t stopped, yet! If you love dogs, you‘ve got to read this one.


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 1, 2020)

JNIS: brain-computer allows patients with severe paralysis to text, email, bank
					

Researchers demonstrated the success of a fully implantable wireless medical device, the Stentrode™ brain-computer interface (BCI), designed to allow patients with severe paralysis to resume daily tasks -- including texting, emailing, shopping and banking online -- without the need for open...



					www.eurekalert.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 1, 2020)

*Man Donates Entire 25,000 Baseball Card Collection to 9-Year-old Girl Who Lost Hers in a Wildfire*








						Man Donates Entire 25,000 Baseball Card Collection to 9-Year-old Girl Who Lost Hers in a Wildfire
					

Reese Osterberg lost her precious baseball card collection in Fresno County's Creek Fire. Then a man donated his 250k-strong card collection.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## geekette (Nov 1, 2020)

the moon!!!  I drove back from the Carolinas yesterday and it was GORGEOUS!


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 1, 2020)

geekette said:


> the moon!!!  I drove back from the Carolinas yesterday and it was GORGEOUS!


Any pics?


----------



## geekette (Nov 1, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Any pics?


No, came from beach and camp, and no co-pilot.  I'm not generally a picture-taker.  I will say, not the most gorgeous leaf peep ever.  It looked to me like drought had cramped normal colorful change.  Or, I was too late??

Glad I wasn't on the road today, if wind here was any indication.  Yikes would express it.


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 2, 2020)

This Nonprofit Is Using Music To Mend The Minds Of Seniors With Dementia.
					

Music is a balm for the soul — and in Carol Rosenstein's words, "medicine for the mind."




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## JBLKY (Nov 2, 2020)

Single father adopts 5 siblings.  The picture alone is priceless!








						Single father adopts five children on Adoption Day
					

Robert Carter began fostering three boys last year but plans changed when he found out they had two sisters as well.



					www.wave3.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 2, 2020)

JBLKY said:


> Single father adopts 5 siblings. The picture alone is priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful story and picture!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breezy52 (Nov 2, 2020)

JBLKY said:


> Single father adopts 5 siblings.  The picture alone is priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply Wonderful!


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 3, 2020)

This is just too good! It was much needed this morning.








						Bored Food Writer Creates Tiny Restaurant For Chipmunk And It’s Our Favorite Thing.
					

As we continue to muddle through the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic, people are finding new hobbies to keep themselves occupied while remaining socially distant.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 3, 2020)

One Tweet Creates 18 Million Virtual Hugs - Goodnet
					

How one man started an avalanche of love.




					www.goodnet.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 4, 2020)

*Veteran Thinks His Wallet Is Lost Forever — Until 2 Teens Show Up On Security Camera.*








						Veteran Thinks His Wallet Is Lost Forever — Until 2 Teens Show Up On Security Camera.
					

Losing your wallet is incredibly inconvenient. You have to cancel your credit cards, get new IDs, and say goodbye to any cash you might have had stashed inside.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Harrick bayley (Nov 4, 2020)

Great thread, a great distraction from everything happening right now


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 5, 2020)

*Fearless 102-Yr-Old Goes Skydiving To Check 1 More Item Off Her Bucket List.*








						Fearless 102-Yr-Old Goes Skydiving To Check 1 More Item Off Her Bucket List.
					

There's not much that First Lt. Vivian "Millie" Bailey hasn't already accomplished in her 102 years on earth, but she did have one item left to cross off her bucket list.




					www.inspiremore.com
				



Wow! This lady has given most of her life to serving our country in one way or another. What a great story!


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 9, 2020)

Loyal Dog Hops In Ambulance And Refuses To Leave His Dad’s Side.
					

Dogs are known for their loyalty, but every once in a while, we're still blown away by how incredibly devoted they can be!




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## easyrider (Nov 9, 2020)

Man helps sloth cross the road and the sloth seems to wave. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325820594567327744


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 9, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Man helps sloth cross the road and the sloth seems to wave.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325820594567327744


That is just too cute!


----------



## Theiggy (Nov 10, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Man helps sloth cross the road and the sloth seems to wave.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325820594567327744



Omg I love this! Sloths are just too cute. One day I hope to meet one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 11, 2020)

*Instead of Putting Him in Nursing Home, Grandson Brings 95-Year-old WWII Vet On Epic Bucket List RV Trip*








						Instead of Putting Him in Nursing Home, Grandson Brings 95-Year-old WWII Vet on Epic Bucket List RV Trip
					

WWII veteran Johnnie Dimas was taken on an epic road trip to fulfill his bucket list by his grandson Roger Gilbert and wife Jo.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org
				



Thank you to all the Vets out there! I hope you get to enjoy your own personal bucket list.


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 11, 2020)

*10 yr old Girl Who Challenged Dave Grohl to Drum Battles Is Now Co-Writing a Song to Perform With Foo Fighters*








						Girl Who Challenged Dave Grohl to Drum Battles Is Now Co-Writing a Song to Perform With Foo Fighters
					

As part of an epic battle of the bands, Dave Grohl and Nandi Bushell plan to write a song together, and tour England with the Foo Fighters.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 14, 2020)

*Daughter Gets Job in Dad’s Alzheimer’s Care Home So They Can Be Together in Pandemic – And Finds Her Passion*








						Daughter Gets Job in Dad’s Alzheimer’s Care Home So They Can Be Together in Pandemic - And Finds Her Passion
					

When Nina Ambrose was furloughed from her job because of COVID-19, she began volunteering at her father's care home so she could see him.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 18, 2020)

*After Devastating Storm, Boy Makes 115 Baseball Bats Hewn From Fallen Limb to Raise Money for Iowa Victims*








						After Devastating Storm, Boy Makes 115 Baseball Bats Hewn From Fallen Limb to Raise Money for Iowa Victims
					

12-year-old Tommy Rhomberg has been making baseball bats from fallen tree branches to raise money for Iowa storm victims.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 19, 2020)

*When Cubs Fan Needs A Kidney, Rival White Sox Fan Steps Up To The Plate.*








						When Cubs Fan Needs A Kidney, Rival White Sox Fan Steps Up To The Plate.
					

Baseball fans in Chicago, Illinois, have long been divided over the city's two teams. You're either a White Sox fan or a Cubs fan, but you can't be both.




					www.inspiremore.com


----------



## Brett (Nov 19, 2020)

*Adorable Owl Catches a Ride to NYC on Rockefeller Christmas Tree*


https://www.newsweek.com/rockefeller-tree-owl-1548525


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 19, 2020)

My Granddaughter graduated from the United States Coast Guard Academy   this passed weekend as an Ensign.


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 19, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> My Granddaughter graduated from the United States Coast Guard Academy this passed weekend as an Ensign.



Congratulations Pedro! That’s fantastic!


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 25, 2020)

Man leaves $3K tip for a beer as restaurant closes for virus
					

A customer left a $3,000 tip for a single beer as a Cleveland restaurant voluntarily closed because of the COVID-19 pandemic




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 27, 2020)

Mom Pays For Multiple Strangers’ Groceries on a Whim: ‘I just wanted to bring smiles to people’s faces’
					

New Hampshire mom-of-three Brandy Bisson paid for multiple strangers’ groceries on a whim. She hopes it inspires acts of kindness in others.




					www.goodnewsnetwork.org


----------

